# M-e Hangman game



## Olorgando (Sep 4, 2019)

As Squint-eyed Southerner pointed out some time early in my browsing & blabbing here, I am allowed to open new threads (thought it was in one of the PMs, but it must be elsewhere). Halasían, in posting in my introductory “Hi from Germany” thread in the “New Members” subforum, _mentioned “The Floating Log” as a possible place to start off threads that in the two other JRRT site we both frequent were (more or less) lumped under “games” (text games, obviously)_ *Umm, after reading Erestor Arcamen’s sticky post at the FL, I’ll head over to “Bag End” instead.* And I have spotted the odd “trivia” thread here and there. So, I’ll give it a shot and try to drum up interest for (for now) one of my two favorites from those other sites.

It’s called “Hangman”, but I’m leaving out the stick figure I remember from ancient school days (as do the threads in those other sites). One chooses a quote from the Sil, TH, or LoTR, and converts all letters into dashes. Should a word be hyphenated, that dash has to be enclosed in parentheses to indicate it is really a dash in the original, and does not represent a letter not asked for so far. As an example, Gil-galad would show up as ---(-)-----.

Each person posting gets to ask for a single letter, and whoever has set the challenge must then insert this letter at the appropriate place in the quote (so not making quotes excessively long is a good idea, as when I have made them so, I’ve occasionally had to insert a letter at more than forty, perhaps even fifty places in the dashed quote. Strenuous, and error-prone!). One does not need to wait until a letter asked for has been entered into the dashes before one asks for another letter – and by the way, letters already entered must be listed below the quote to avoid duplicate requests.

When someone thinks they know what the quote is, they can solve by posting the quote complete with all letters. The solver then gets to set the next quote challenge.

To start this off, I’ll use a challenge from another site, but with three letters requested and entered already, instead of all dashes. I’ll do this in the next post, so my challenge is not cluttered by all this blab.
Enjoy (I hope)!


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 4, 2019)

-- -a- ------ -- a -a-- --r- a-- --- a-r--- -r-, a-- ---- -- -a-- -ar----- -- --- ----- a-- ---m--- -ar------ -a-- ---ar-- --- -a--. -r-a- --ar----- ---a- -- --m- ---r --m; --- -- -a- ---- ----r- m------- ---- -- --am--r-- -- --- r--- a-a-- (-) -- -a- ----- ---r- -- -a- ---- --. -- ------ -- a-- --- --, a-- ---- -- -a- ---- -- --- -a-- a-- -----r-- a-------- -a-- ----- -a---- ----.

A, M, R


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm not participating in this comment but just wanted to comment that I pinned this post so that it stays at the top like other games in other threads do. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Sep 5, 2019)

E ?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 5, 2019)

_Yay!_
-e -a- ----e- -- a -a-e --r- a-- -e- a-r--- -r-, a-- --e- -e -a-- -are-e-- -- --e E--e- a-- ---m-e- -are----- -a-- ---ar-- --e -a-e. -rea- -ear--e-- -e-a- -- --me --er --m; --- -- -a- -e-- -e--re m------- --e- -e --am-ere- -- --e r--e a-a-- (-) -- -a- ----- --ere -e -a- -e-- --. -e ----e- -- a-- --- --, a-- --e- -e -a- ---- -- --e -a-- a-- ----ere- a-------- -a-- ----- -a--e- -e--.

A, E, M, R


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 6, 2019)

W?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 7, 2019)

-e wa- ----e- -- a -a-e --r- a-- -e- a-r--- -r-, a-- --e- -e -a-- -arewe-- -- --e E--e- a-- ---m-e- -are----- -a-- --war-- --e -a-e. -rea- wear--e-- -e-a- -- --me --er --m; --- -- wa- we-- -e--re m------- w-e- -e --am-ere- -- --e r--e a-a-- (-) -- wa- ----- w-ere -e -a- -e-- --. -e ----e- -- a-- --- --, a-- --e- -e -a- --w- -- --e wa-- a-- w---ere- a-------- w-a- w---- -a--e- -e--.

A, E, M, R, W


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Sep 7, 2019)

F (and L)...?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 7, 2019)

_Tut, tut Merroe, one letter at a time per poster, no getting greedy._ 

-e wa- ----e- -- a -afe f-r- a-- -e- a-r--- -r-, a-- --e- -e -a-- farewe-- -- --e E--e- a-- ---m-e- -aref---- -a-- --war-- --e -a-e. -rea- wear--e-- -e-a- -- --me --er --m; --- -- wa- we-- -ef-re m------- w-e- -e --am-ere- -- --e r--e a-a-- (-) -- wa- ----- w-ere -e -a- -ef- --. -e ----e- -- a-- --- --, a-- --e- -e -a- --w- -- --e wa-- a-- w---ere- a-------- w-a- w---- -a--e- -e--.

A, E, F, M, R, W


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 10, 2019)

S


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 10, 2019)

-e was ----e- -- a safe f-r- a-- se- a-r-ss -r-, a-- --e- -e sa-- farewe-- -- --e E--es a-- ---m-e- -aref---- -a-- --war-s --e -a-e. -rea- wear--ess -e-a- -- --me --er --m; --- -- was we-- -ef-re m------- w-e- -e --am-ere- -- --e r--e a-a-- (-) -- was s---- w-ere -e -a- -ef- --. -e ----e- -- a-- --- --, a-- --e- -e sa- --w- -- --e wa-- a-- w---ere- a-----s-- w-a- w---- -a--e- -e--.

A, E, F, M, R, S, W


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 11, 2019)

L


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 12, 2019)

T


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 12, 2019)

-e was ----e- t- a safe f-r- a-- set a-r-ss -r-, a-- t-e- -e sa-- farewell t- t-e El-es a-- -l-m-e- -aref-ll- -a-- t-war-s t-e -ate. -reat wear--ess -e-a- t- --me --er --m; --t -t was well -ef-re m------t w-e- -e -lam-ere- -- t-e r--e a-a-- (-) -t was st-ll w-ere -e -a- left -t. -e --t-e- -t a-- --- -t, a-- t-e- -e sat --w- -- t-e wall a-- w---ere- a-----sl- w-at w--l- -a--e- -e-t.

A, E, F, L, M, R, S, T, W


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 12, 2019)

O


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 13, 2019)

-e was ----e- to a safe for- a-- set a-ross -r-, a-- t-e- -e sa-- farewell to t-e El-es a-- -l-m-e- -aref-ll- -a-- towar-s t-e -ate. -reat wear--ess -e-a- to -ome o-er --m; --t -t was well -efore m------t w-e- -e -lam-ere- -- t-e ro-e a-a-- (-) -t was st-ll w-ere -e -a- left -t. -e --t-e- -t a-- --- -t, a-- t-e- -e sat -ow- o- t-e wall a-- wo--ere- a---o-sl- w-at wo-l- -a--e- -e-t.

A, E, F, L, M, O, R, S, T, W


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 13, 2019)

J


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 13, 2019)

-e was ----e- to a safe for- a-- set a-ross -r-, a-- t-e- -e sa-- farewell to t-e El-es a-- -l-m-e- -aref-ll- -a-- towar-s t-e -ate. -reat wear--ess -e-a- to -ome o-er --m; --t -t was well -efore m------t w-e- -e -lam-ere- -- t-e ro-e a-a-- (-) -t was st-ll w-ere -e -a- left -t. -e --t-e- -t a-- --- -t, a-- t-e- -e sat -ow- o- t-e wall a-- wo--ere- a---o-sl- w-at wo-l- -a--e- -e-t.

A, E, F, J, L, M, O, R, S, T, W _(rare occurrence in my experience: no letter J)_


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 13, 2019)

I was going for an odd letter. How about P then?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 13, 2019)

-e was ----e- to a safe for- a-- set a-ross -r-, a-- t-e- -e sa-- farewell to t-e El-es a-- -l-m-e- -aref-ll- -a-- towar-s t-e -ate. -reat wear--ess -e-a- to -ome o-er --m; --t -t was well -efore m------t w-e- -e -lam-ere- -p t-e rope a-a-- (-) -t was st-ll w-ere -e -a- left -t. -e --t-e- -t a-- --- -t, a-- t-e- -e sat -ow- o- t-e wall a-- wo--ere- a---o-sl- w-at wo-l- -appe- -e-t.

A, E, F, J, L, M, O, P, R, S, T, W _(only marginally better 😉)_


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 13, 2019)

He was guided to a safe ford and set across dry, and then he said farewell to the Elves and climbed carefully towards the gate. Great weariness began to come over him; but it was well before midnight when he clambered up the rope again - it was still where he had left it. He untied it and hid it, and then he sat down on the wall and wondered anxiously what would happen next.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 14, 2019)

Bingo, Starbrow! 

Your turn to pose the challenge.


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 15, 2019)

get a hangman already!


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 15, 2019)

-- --- ----- --- ------- --- -- --------, ----- --- -----, ------- --- ---- ---- ------- -------; --- ---- --- ---- ----, --- --- ---- ---- --- ------- -- --- ----, - ----- --- -- --- ----: - ---- --------- ---- ----- -- --- --- ----.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 15, 2019)

Am I supposed to put some letters in already like Olorgando did?


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 16, 2019)

Don’t know. Can I guess E?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 16, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> Am I supposed to put some letters in already like Olorgando did?


No, I just did that because I thought it might make the game easier to understand. Hard-core starts with all dashes. 

S please


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 16, 2019)

-- --e s-e-- s-- ------- s-- -- --------, ----- --- e-e--, ------- --e ---- ---- s------ s----es; --s ---- --s --s- ----, --- --s ---- ---- --s ------- -- --e ----, - ----- --s -- --s e-es: - ---- -e------- ---- e---e -- --s --- ----.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 17, 2019)

(Ahem) I see a.lot of SeS -- isn't that all you need?  

But since I'm here, I'll go with y.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 17, 2019)

L please


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 17, 2019)

-- --e s-e-- s-- ------- s-- -- --------, ----- --- e-e--, ------- --e ---- ---- s--l--l s----es; --s ---- --s --s- ----, --- --s ---- ---- --s -l----- -- --e ----, - l---- --s -- --s eyes: - ---- -e------- ---- e--le -- --s --- l---.

E, L, S, Y


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 18, 2019)

T please


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 18, 2019)

A please


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 18, 2019)

Can I guess again? H?


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 18, 2019)

-- t-e ste-- sat A-a---- s-- -- A-at----, ----- a-- e-e-t, ------- t-e --at --t- s--l--l st---es; --s ---- -as -ast -a--, a-- --s -a-- -a-- -as -l----- -- t-e ----, - l---t -as -- --s eyes: - ---- -et------ ---- e--le -- --s --- la--.

A, E, L, S, T, Y

Sorry, ArwenStar, you can only guess one letter a day.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 19, 2019)

In the stern sat Aragorn son of Arathorn, proud and erect, guiding the boat with skilful strokes; his hood was cast back, and his dark hair was blowing in the wind, a light was in his eyes: a king retuning from exile to his own land.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 19, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> … Sorry, ArwenStar, you can only guess one letter a day.


Erm, actually, in the site where we had two of these games (it has "Realms" which are sort of Vala-dedicated sub-sites), I don't recall such a limit.
*That said*, one per day helps keep the work load for the member posing the challenge down. I think my worst case, after having been absent for a weekend, was six or seven letters (not all by one member, participation was a lot higher, so this must have been a while ago). And I had posed a long quote, so most letters were to be found close to 20 times - galley-slave time! 

That was an early solve, S-eS! That's when the Fellowship reaches the Argonath, IIRC. 😲

Your turn.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm lazy.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 19, 2019)

Erm … you have over 1000 posts, and some are on the longer side … **harrumph** 🤓


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 19, 2019)

If S-eS doesn't want to put in a quote, would someone else like to?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 19, 2019)

Time! Time!


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 19, 2019)

Are you trying to think of a riddle?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 19, 2019)

Well, a quote, actually -- but fisssh could possibly be involved. . .


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 19, 2019)

I have one advantage: I can "troll" (or was that "trawl"? keep getting the two mixed up) through that other site where I pinched this game, and just reactivate some of my challenges (they need some slight reverse engineering to get back to all dashes, but that's a snap).😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 19, 2019)

OK, here we go:
---- -------- ----- ----, --- --- ------- ------ -- ----. ---- ----- ---- -- -- -----;
----- -- ---- ---- ----- ------- ---- -------- ----- -- --- -----, ------- ---- -- ----.

Hope I can keep up.


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 20, 2019)

F?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 20, 2019)

E please


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 20, 2019)

--e- ------e- --e-- e-e-, --- --e ------- -ee-e- -- ----. ---- --e-e ----- -- -- -----: ---ee -- f--- ---- ----- f----e- -e-e -------- --e-e -- --e ----e, 
------- ---- -- --e-.

E, F


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 20, 2019)

H?


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 21, 2019)

A?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 21, 2019)

-he- ---a--e- -he-- e-e-, a-- -he -ha---- -ee-e- --
----. ---- -he-e ----- -e -- -----: -h-ee -- f--- -a-- --a--
f----e- -e-e --a----- -he-e -- -he ----e, ------- ---- --
-he-.
A, E, F, H

This is just as hard as I thought it would be! I had to go back and make corrections.

Sad, really.


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 21, 2019)

N?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm going to stick to the "one a day rule".

And that includes posting the quote. As I said, I'm lazy!


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

D please 🤓


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 22, 2019)

-he- ---a-ned -he-- e-e-, and -he -had---
-ee-ed -- ----. ---n -he-e ----d -e n- d----; -h-ee -- f---
-a-- --a-- f----e- -e-e --and-n- -he-e -n -he ----e, -----n- d--n a- -he-.

A, E, D, F, H, N


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

S please


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 22, 2019)

Tomorrow. . .


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Sep 22, 2019)

"They strained their eyes, and the shadows seemed to grow. Soon there could be no doubt:
three or four tall black figures were standing there on the slope, looking down on them."

Chapter 11 A Knife in the Dark from _Fellowship of the Ring._

My copy has "on them" not "at them"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 22, 2019)

Rivendell_librarian said:


> My copy has "on them" not "at them"


Oops! 😲


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Sep 23, 2019)

New quotation:
---- --- ------- -- ----- ---- --- ------- ------ -------. ------ --- ------ ----- --- --- -------- ----- -- --------- -- -----.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 23, 2019)

E please


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 23, 2019)

How about an R?


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Sep 24, 2019)

--e- --- ------- -- ---er e-e- --- ---e--- ---r-- -----e-. -e---- --e --r--- --ere --- --e -re----- ----- -- --r--r--- -- -r---


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 24, 2019)

S please


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 24, 2019)

N


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 25, 2019)

T


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Sep 25, 2019)

--en s-- t-----t -- --ter e-en --s ---e--- s--r-t -----e-. -e--n- t-e --r--- t-ere --s t-e -re----- ----n -- --r--r-t- t- -r-ss.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 25, 2019)

A please


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 25, 2019)

An I


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 26, 2019)

H?


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Sep 26, 2019)

-hen Sa- th---ht -- -ater e-en his h--e--- s-irit --ai-e-. -e--n- the --r-ai there -as the -rea---- --ain -- --r--r-th t- -r-ss. 

ersntaih


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 26, 2019)

L?


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 26, 2019)

W?
I have decoded nearly the first sentence


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Sep 27, 2019)

When Sa- th---ht -- water e-en his h--e--l s-irit --aile-. -e--n- the --r-ai there -as the -rea---l -lain -- --r--r-th t- -r-ss.

ersntaihlw


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 27, 2019)

RoTK, Book Six, chapter III "Mount Doom"

When Sam thought of water even his hopeful spirit quailed. Beyond the Morgai there was the dreadful plain of Gorgoroth to cross.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Sep 28, 2019)

Correct


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 28, 2019)

“-- --- ----- ----- --- --- -- --- ------- -----, -- ---. --- --- ---- ------ ---- ---- -- ---- -- --- --- -- --- -------, --- ---- ------- ------. ---- -- - -------- --- - ----- -- ----- --- -- --- -- - ------- -- ---. -- ---- --- --- ---, --- ---- - ------ -- --- ---- -----, --- -- -- --- ------ -- --- ------- ----. --- -- --- -------!”


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 29, 2019)

E?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 29, 2019)

“-- --e ----e ----- -e- --- -- --e --e--e- -ee--, -e ---. --- --- ---e ----e- ---- ---- -- -e-- -- --- --- -- --e -----e-, --- ---- --e--e- ------. ---- -- - -----e-- --- - ---e- -- ----- --- -- --- -- - ------e -- ---. -e ---e e-e --e ---, --- ---e - ----e- -- --e --e- -----, --- -- -- --- ----e- -- --e --e---- ----. --- -- --- -e-----!”

E


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 29, 2019)

H?


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 29, 2019)

T?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 29, 2019)

Help! Whoa, brrrrr, hold your horses, please.
My first plea is, give the poor poser of the challenge (which I currently am, yes …) a chance to enter the letters.
We all need to get some sleep, and if in the meantime five or ten letters have been asked for, it kind of ruins the game. It's not live like on the TV games of this sort.
So I would propose following rules: please no consecutive posts. Give other members a chance to also ask for a letter before asking again.
And perhaps a limit of say three unanswered posts, if you find that many unanswered please refrain from asking for another letter.
I once for some reason had not logged on to that other site for a few days, and when I finally did so found eight letters asked for, if shuddering memory does not fail me.
As I had also been so foolish as to have posed a challenge of a full paragraph, I may have had to enter over 100 _(200?)_ letters at one sitting - pure galley slave time! 
I will enter both letters ArwenStar asked for, it being early in the game. _(Which led to 37 entries, btw - 12 H and 25 T) 🥴_

“-t the t---e ----- -e- --- -- the --e-te- -ee--, -e ---. --t --- h--e ----e- ---- ---t -- -e-- -- --- --- -- the --t--e-, --- --th --e-te- h-----. Th-- -- - ---t-e-- --- - t--e- -- ----- --- -- --- -- - ---t--e -- ---. -e ---e e-e the ---, --- t--e - ----e- -- the --e- ---ht, --- -- t- --- --t-e- -t the --e---- h---. --t -- --t -e-----!”

E, H, T


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 29, 2019)

S?


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 29, 2019)

R?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 30, 2019)

“-t the t---e s---- -e- --- -- the -re-ter -ee-s, -e s--. --t --- h--e -r--e- ---r --st -s -e-- -s --- --- -- the --t--e-, --- --th -re-ter h----r. Th-s -s - --rtress --- - t--er -- ---r- --- -s --- -- - --st-re -- --r. -e r-se ere the S--, --- t--e - --rse- -- the -re- ---ht, --- -- t- --r --t-es -t the --e---- h--r. --t -- --t -es---r!”

E, H, R, S, T


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Sep 30, 2019)

Dear Olorgando, I don't want to be a show-stopper, yet here it is: I find all solutions way ahead of anyone else here within minutes (seconds). All it takes is to query an electronic version of digits sufficiently close. Take e.g. in this example "se ere the S" and you land dead on it.

Not a 21st century game to last long, I nonetheless wish fun to all of your participants...


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 30, 2019)

A?


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 30, 2019)

Merroe, there's no fun in Googling the answer.

Is there a D?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 1, 2019)

“At the ta--e s-a-- -e- -a- d- the -reater deeds, -e sa-. --t --- ha-e -r--e- ---r -ast as -e-- as a-- -a- -- the --tade-, a-d --th -reater h----r. Th-s -s a --rtress a-d a t--er -- --ard a-d -s --- -- --st-re -- -ar. -e r-se ere the S--, a-d ta-e a --rse- -- the -re- ---ht, a-d -- t- --r d-t-es at the --e---- h--r. --t d- --t des-a-r!”

A, D, E, H, R, S, T


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 1, 2019)

W?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 2, 2019)

G?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 2, 2019)

“At the ta--e s-a-- -e- -a- d- the greater deeds, we sa-. --t --- ha-e -r--e- ---r -ast as we-- as a-- -a- -- the --tade-, a-d w-th greater h----r. Th-s -s a --rtress a-d a t-wer -- g-ard a-d -s --w -- --st-re -- war. We r-se ere the S--, a-d ta-e a --rse- -- the gre- --ght, a-d g- t- --r d-t-es at the --e---g h--r. --t d- --t des-a-r!”

A, D, E, G, H, R, S, T, W


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm not sure that I got all of the little words correct, but here goes.

At the table small men can do the greater deeds, we say. But you have broken your fast as well as any man in the citadel, and with greater honor. This is a fortress and a tower of guard and is now in posture of war. We rise ere the Son, and take a morsel in the grey light, and go to our duties at the opening hour. But do not despair.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 3, 2019)

Well, I have the HarperCollins, meaning British, edition of LoTR, so "honor" is spelled "hono*u*r". My MS Word spellcheck, set to US English, also nagged about this, but I put it into its place by imperiously ordering it to "add to dictionary!"  _(As I have also just done to the MS Edge spellcheck.)_

Correct, Starbrow, your turn.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 3, 2019)

--- ---- ---- -- ----; --- -- ------ -- ---- -- ---- ----- ---- --- ---- ---- --- ---- ----, --- --- ----- ------, --- --- --- --- -------, --- --- ------ -- --- ---- -- -- --- ----- ----- ---- ------: ------- ----, --- -----, --- ----(-)----, --- ------ -- ----, --- ----- --- ------ ----- -- -----; --- ---- ------- -- ----- ------ --- -------. ---- ------.


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 4, 2019)

E?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 4, 2019)

S please


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 4, 2019)

--- --e- s--- -- ---e; --- -- see-e- -- --em -s --e- s---- ---- --e ---- ---- --e ---- --e-, --- --e ----- ----e-, --- --e S-- --s --e--e-, --- --- s----s -- --e ---- -- -- --e ----s ----- -e-e --s-e-: -e---e- ----, --- ----e, --- ----(-)----, --- --s--e -- -e--, --- --e-- --- --e--- ----- -e -e---; --e -e-- -e----- -- --e-- -e---s --s s----e-. ---e ----e-.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 5, 2019)

A please


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 5, 2019)

L


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 5, 2019)

A-- --e- sa-- -- ---e; a-- -- see-e- -- --em as --e- s---- ---- --e -all --a- --e ---- --e-, a-- --e l---- -a-le-, a-- --e S-- -as -lea-e-, a-- all s----s -- --e ---- -- -- --e la--s a---- -e-e --s-e-: -e---e- ----, --- ----e, --- ----(-)-all, --- --s-le -- lea-, --- --e-- --- --ea-- ---l- -e -ea--; --e -e-- -ea---- -- --e-- -ea--s -as s--lle-. ---e -al-e-.

A, E, L, S


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 6, 2019)

R


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 6, 2019)

M please


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 6, 2019)

A-- --e- sa-- -- m-re; a-- -- seeme- -- --em as --e- s---- ---- --e -all --a- --e ---- --e-, a-- --e l---- -a-le-, a-- --e S-- -as -leare-, a-- all s----s -- --e ---- -r -- --e la--s a---- -ere --s-e-: -e---er ----, --r ----e, --r --r-(-)-all, --r r-s-le -- lea-, --r --e-r --- -rea-- ---l- -e -ear-; --e -er- -ea---- -- --e-r -ear-s -as s--lle-. --me -al-e-.

A, E, L, M, R, S


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 7, 2019)

i?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 7, 2019)

T please


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 7, 2019)

A-- t-e- sai- -- m-re; a-- it seeme- t- t-em as t-e- st--- ---- t-e -all t-at t-e -i-- -ie-, a-- t-e li--t -aile-, a-- t-e S-- -as -leare-, a-- all s----s i- t-e -it- -r i- t-e la--s a---t -ere --s-e-: -eit-er -i--, --r --i-e, --r -ir-(-)-all, --r r-stle -- lea-, --r t-eir --- -reat- ---l- -e -ear-; t-e -er- -eati-- -- t-eir -earts -as stille-. Time -alte-.

A, E, I, L, M, R, S, T


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 8, 2019)

H? 🙂


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 8, 2019)

F please


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 8, 2019)

A-- the- sai- -- m-re; a-- it seeme- t- them as the- st--- ---- the -all that the -i-- -ie-, a-- the li-ht faile-, a-- the S-- -as -leare-, a-- all s----s i- the -it- -r i- the la--s a---t -ere h-she-: -either -i--, --r --i-e, --r -ir-(-)-all, --r r-stle -f leaf, --r their --- -reath ---l- -e hear-; the -er- -eati-- -f their hearts -as stille-. Time halte-.

A, E, F, H, I, L, M, R, S, T


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 9, 2019)

N please


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 9, 2019)

An- the- sai- n- m-re; an- it seeme- t- them as the- st--- ---n the -all that the -in- -ie-, an- the li-ht faile-, an- the S-n -as -leare-, an- all s--n-s in the -it- -r in the lan-s a---t -ere h-she-: neither -in-, n-r --i-e, n-r -ir-(-)-all, n-r r-stle -f leaf, n-r their --n -reath ---l- -e hear-; the -er- -eatin- -f their hearts -as stille-. Time halte-.

A, E, F, H, I, L, M, N, R, S, T


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 10, 2019)

D?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 10, 2019)

O please


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 10, 2019)

And the- said no more; and it seemed to them as the- stood --on the -all that the -ind died, and the li-ht failed, and the S-n -as -leared, and all so-nds in the -it- or in the lands a-o-t -ere h-shed: neither -ind, nor -oi-e, nor -ird(-)-all, nor r-stle of leaf, nor their o-n -reath -o-ld -e heard; the -er- -eatin- of their hearts -as stilled. Time halted.

A, D, E, F, H, I, L, M, N, O, R, S, T


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 11, 2019)

And they said no more; and it seemed to them as they stood upon the wall that the wind died, and the light failed, and the Sun was cleared and all sounds in the city or in the lands were hushed: neither wind, nor voice, nor bird-call, nor rustle of leaf nor their own breath could be heard, the very beating of their hearts was stilled. Time halted.
- the steward and the king



This is a guess, literally everything was guessed without checking. I probably got a few words wrong but yeah 🙂 🙂 🙂 🙂


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 11, 2019)

Just one word wrong: "... the Sun was *b*leared …" as I just checked in the book (but already had the hunch that it should be B not C to fit the scenario).

Congratulations, ArwenStar. 
Your turn.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice job, ArwenStar!


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 12, 2019)

Ok...
Hang on?! My phone is joining all the dashes together! Ahhhhh!
Try again.
Still not working 

Evidence: ——


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 12, 2019)

One more proof that smartphones are not really adequate replacements for notebooks (and don't get me started on display size!).
And actually, you *did* get *b*leared wrong … 
OK, to keep us "in action", I'll post the next one.

-- -- ---- ---- --- ---- ----- -- -------- -- ---(-)------, --- --- --- ------ -- -------, -------. --- --- ---- ---- -- ---- ----- ---- ---; --- -- --- -- ------ ----- -----------. -- --- -- ---- ---- -- --- --- ------- -- --- ------------- -- -- “-----” (-) ------ -- --- ------- --- ------ -- --- ---- ----, --- ---- ---- ---- --- ---------- -- ----- ---------- -- ----- ------.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 12, 2019)

Give me an A!


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 13, 2019)

E?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 13, 2019)

_Almost 70 entries!!! Why do I *do* this to myself?!? *headbang* 🥴_

-- -- ---e --a- --- e-e- a--e- -e -e-a--e- a- e--(-)---e--, a-- -a- --e ------ -- --a--e-, ---a---, a-- a-- ---- ---- a- e-e- -a—-e- --a- -a-; --- -e -a- -- ----e- ----e -e--e--a--e. -e -a- -- -a-- -e-- -- a-- --e ------- -- --e -e----------- -- -e “--ee-” (-) e--e-- -- --- -e--e-- a-- --e-e- -- --e ---- ---e, --- e-e- --e- -e-e --- e-----a-e- -- --e-- ---e------ -- --e-- e--e--.

A, E


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 13, 2019)

> _Almost 70 entries!!! Why do I do this to myself?!?_


It's fun. Thanks for starting it.

D?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 14, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> It's fun. Thanks for starting it.


agreed. 

w? (just cause its been in like every puzzle)


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 14, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> It's fun. Thanks for starting it.
> D?





ArwenStar said:


> agreed.
> w? (just cause its been in like every puzzle)


Yes the game is fun. It's my choice of quotes that I need to be more discriminating about (quite quickly I did realize "no, stupid, an *entire page* is *not a good idea*!!!") 😄

-- -- ---e --a- --- e-e- a--e- -e -e-a--ed a- e--(-)---e-d, a-d -ad --e ------ -- dwa--e-, w--a-d-, a-d a-- ---- ---- a- e-e- -a—-ed --a- wa-; --- -e wa- -- ----e- ----e -e--e--a--e. -e wa- -- -a-- -e-d -- a-- --e ------- -- --e -e----------d -- -e “--ee-” (-) e--e-- -- --- -e--ew- a-d --e-e- -- --e ---- --de, --- e-e- --e- we-e --- e-----a-ed -- --e-- ---e-d---- -- --e-- e-de--.

A, D, E, W


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 14, 2019)

An R?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 15, 2019)

-- -- -r-e --a- --r e-er a--er -e re-a--ed a- e--(-)-r-e-d, a-d -ad --e -----r -- dwar-e-, w--ard-, a-d a-- ---- ---- a- e-er -a—-ed --a- wa-; --- -e wa- -- ----er ----e re--e--a--e. -e wa- -- -a-- -e-d -- a-- --e ------- -- --e -e------r---d -- -e “--eer” (-) e--e-- -- --- -e--ew- a-d --e-e- -- --e ---- --de, --- e-e- --e- were --- e----ra-ed -- --e-r -r-e-d---- -- --e-r e-der-.

A, D, E, R, W


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 16, 2019)

How about an L?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 16, 2019)

-- -- -r-e --a- --r e-er a--er -e re-a--ed a- el-(-)-r-e-d, a-d -ad --e -----r -- dwar-e-, w--ard-, a-d all ---- --l- a- e-er -a—-ed --a- wa-; --- -e wa- -- l---er ----e re--e--a-le. -e wa- -- -a-- -eld -- all --e ------- -- --e -e------r---d -- -e “--eer” (-) e--e-- -- --- -e--ew- a-d --e-e- -- --e ---- --de, --- e-e- --e- were --- e----ra-ed -- --e-r -r-e-d---- -- --e-r elder-.

A, D, E, L, R, W


----------



## Arthfael (Oct 16, 2019)

C?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 16, 2019)

-- -- -r-e --a- --r e-er a--er -e re-a--ed a- el-(-)-r-e-d, a-d -ad --e -----r -- dwar-e-, w--ard-, a-d all --c- --l- a- e-er -a—-ed --a- wa-; --- -e wa- -- l---er ----e re--ec-a-le. -e wa- -- -ac- -eld -- all --e ------- -- --e -e------r---d -- -e “--eer” (-) e-ce-- -- --- -e--ew- a-d --ece- -- --e ---- --de, --- e-e- --e- were --- e-c--ra-ed -- --e-r -r-e-d---- -- --e-r elder-.

A, C, D, E, L, R, W


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 16, 2019)

H?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 17, 2019)

O maybe...


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 17, 2019)

-- -- -r-e -ha- -or e-er a--er he re-a--ed a- el-(-)-r-e-d, a-d had -he ho-o-r o- dwar-e-, w--ard-, a-d all --ch -ol- a- e-er -a—-ed -ha- wa-; --- he wa- -o lo--er ----e re--ec-a-le. He wa- -- -ac- held -- all -he ho----- o- -he -e--h-o-rhood -o -e “--eer” (-) e-ce-- -- h-- -e-hew- a-d --ece- o- -he -oo- --de, --- e-e- -he- were -o- e-co-ra-ed -- -he-r -r-e-d-h-- -- -he-r elder-.

A, C, D, E, H, L, O, R, W


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 17, 2019)

T?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 18, 2019)

-t -- tr-e that -or e-er a-ter he re-a--ed a- el-(-)-r-e-d, a-d had the ho-o-r o- dwar-e-, w--ard-, a-d all --ch -ol- a- e-er -a—-ed that wa-; --t he wa- -o lo--er ---te re--ecta-le. He wa- -- -act held -- all the ho---t- o- the -e--h-o-rhood to -e “--eer” (-) e-ce-t -- h-- -e-hew- a-d --ece- o- the Too- --de, --t e-e- the- were -ot e-co-ra-ed -- the-r -r-e-d-h-- -- the-r elder-.

A, C, D, E, H, L, O, R, T, W


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 18, 2019)

It is true that for ever after he remained an elf-friend, and had the honor of dwarves, wizards, and all such folk as ever passed that way; but he was no longer quite respectable. He was in fact held by all the hobbits of the neighborhood to be "queer" - except by his nephews and nieces on the Took side, but even they were not encouraged in their friendship by their elders.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 18, 2019)

👏👏👏👏👏
Bingo, Starbrow! 
Your turn.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 19, 2019)

Can I choose a quote from one of Tolkien's lesser know works, such as Beren and Luthien?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 19, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> Can I choose a quote from one of Tolkien's lesser know works, such as Beren and Luthien?


I think we used to allow that on that other forum (there was one such thread in the main forum "Games" sub-forum, and another in the "Realm" sub-forum (that I also was a member of, don't know about the other Realms), that's why the two names). But I think that there one one had to say explicitly that is was one of these lesser-known works. I've generally stayed away from them because not everyone has all of HoMe (and you can - or could, they may be out of print - only buy the first two volumes of it, the two Books of Lost Tales, in German translation). We can give it a try, but if other participants (hardly anyone else besides ArwenStar participates, not regularly, anyway) raise objections ...
And we are talking of way over 1500 pages of stuff with the three classics.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 19, 2019)

Never mind. I found something in one of his main works.

------- --- -- ---------- -- --- -- ----, --- -------- ---- ------- ---- --- --- ------. -- ------ -- ----- --- ---- --- ---- -- ------- -- - ----(-)--- --- --- --- ------ ---- ----- ---- ---- ---- ---- ------- -------. -- -- - ---- ---- -----'- ---------- ---- -- - ---- ----- ---- ---- --- ------- ----- ----. -- ---- --- ----- ------- ---- -- --- ------ - -----(-)----- -------, -- ----- -- -------'- -----, ---- ------- -- ------.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 19, 2019)

E please


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 20, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> It is true that for ever after he remained an elf-friend, and had the honor of dwarves, wizards, and all such folk as ever passed that way; but he was no longer quite respectable. He was in fact held by all the hobbits of the neighborhood to be "queer" - except by his nephews and nieces on the Took side, but even they were not encouraged in their friendship by their elders.


Good job! I don’t object to lesser known works (it might mix it up a little) also A?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 20, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> ... that's why the two names). …


_*groan* *headbang*_ No, the two names were "21 Questions" and "Who of What am I", that other thread!
Hangman was universally Hangman. _*sigh*_

And while I'm here, I'll ask for an S (closing the "bidding" until Starbrow answers).


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 20, 2019)

-a--a-- -as as as----s-e- as a-- -- --e-, --- ----a--- ---e --ease- --a- a-- --e ---e-s. -e -a--e- -- -a--- a-- ---- --- --a- -e ------- -- a ----(-)--- -a- --- -e- -e---e -a-- ----- ---- --e- ---e --a- ------- -a-----. -- -s a -a-- --a- -----'s -e---a---- -e-- -- a -e-- --ea- -ea- ---- --e --a--es a--e- ---s. -- --e- -a- s---- -----e- --a- -e -as -ea--- a ---s-(-)--ass -----a-, -- s---e -- -a---a-'s ----s, --e- -----e- -- ----e-.

A, E, S


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 20, 2019)

L please


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 20, 2019)

-a--al- -as as as----s-e- as a-- -- --e-, --- ----a-l- ---e -lease- --a- all --e ---e-s. -e -alle- -- -al-- a-- --l- --- --a- -e ------- -- a l---(-)--- -a- --- le- -e--le -al- ----- ---- --e- l--e --a- ------- -a-----. -- -s a -a-- --a- --l--'s -e---a---- -e-- -- a -e-- --ea- -eal ---- --e --a--es a--e- ---s. -- --e- -a- s--ll -----e- --a- -e -as -eall- a ---s-(-)-lass ----la-, -- s---e -- -a--al-'s ----s, --e- -----e- -- l---e-.

A, E, L, S


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 20, 2019)

D please


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 21, 2019)

-a-dal- -as as as----s-ed as a-- -- --e-, --- ----a-l- ---e -leased --a- all --e --e-s. -e -alled -- -al-- a-- --ld --- --a- -e ------- -- a l---(-)--- -a- --- le- -e--le -al- ----- ---- --e- l--e --a- ------- -a-----. -- -s a -a-- --a- --l--'s -e---a---- -e-- -- a -e-- --ea- deal ---- --e d-a--es a--e- ---s. -- --e- -ad s--ll d----ed --a- -e -as -eall- a ---s-(-)-lass ----la-, -- s---e -- -a-dal-'s ---ds, --e- d----ed -- l---e-.

A, D, E, L, S


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 22, 2019)

N????


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 22, 2019)

R please


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 22, 2019)

-andal- -as as as--n-s-ed as an- -- --e-, --- -r--a-l- --re -leased --an all --e ---ers. -e -alled -- -al-n and --ld --- --a- -e ------- -- a l---(-)--- -an --- le- -e--le -al- r---- -n-- --e- l--e --a- ------- -arn-n-. -- -s a -a-- --a- --l--'s re---a---n -en- -- a -er- -rea- deal ---- --e d-ar-es a--er ---s. -- --e- -ad s--ll d----ed --a- -e -as reall- a --rs-(-)-lass --r-lar, -n s---e -- -andal-'s --rds, --e- d----ed n- l-n-er.

A, D, E, L, N, R, S


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 23, 2019)

_Has ArwenStar gotten Hangman-allergic 'cause her "smart"-thingy can't do dashes properly? _

I please


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 23, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> Has ArwenStar gotten Hangman-allergic 'cause her "smart"-thingy can't do dashes properly?


No. 

Also w. Again.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 23, 2019)

-andal- was as as--nis-ed as an- -- --e-, --- -r--a-l- --re -leased --an all --e ---ers. -e -alled -- -alin and --ld -i- w-a- -e ------- -- a l---(-)--- -an w-- le- -e--le wal- ri--- in-- --e- li-e --a- wi----- warnin-. I- is a -a-- --a- -il--'s re---a-i-n wen- -- a -er- -rea- deal wi-- --e dwar-es a--er --is. I- --e- -ad s-ill d----ed --a- -e was reall- a -irs-(-)-lass --r-lar, in s-i-e -- -andal-'s w-rds, --e- d----ed n- l-n-er.

A, D, E, I, L, N, R, S, W


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 24, 2019)

T please _(I smell a "Hobbit")_


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 24, 2019)

Well, yes, it does involve a particular hobbit.

-andal- was as ast-nis-ed as an- -- t-e-, --t -r--a-l- --re -leased t-an all t-e -t-ers. -e -alled t- -alin and t-ld -i- w-at -e t-----t -- a l---(-)--t -an w-- let -e--le wal- ri--t int- t-e- li-e t-at wit---t warnin-. It is a -a-t t-at -il--'s re--tati-n went -- a -er- -reat deal wit- t-e dwar-es a-ter t-is. I- t-e- -ad still d---ted t-at -e was reall- a -irst(-)-lass --r-lar, in s-ite -- -andal-'s w-rds, t-e- d---ted n- l-n-er.

A, D, E, I, L, N, R, S, T, W


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 25, 2019)

_Actually "*The* Hobbit"._ 

O please


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 25, 2019)

-andal- was as astonis-ed as an- o- t-e-, --t -ro-a-l- -ore -leased t-an all t-e ot-ers. -e -alled to -alin and told -i- w-at -e t-o---t o- a loo-(-)o-t -an w-o let -eo-le wal- ri--t into t-e- li-e t-at wit-o-t warnin-. It is a -a-t t-at -il-o's re--tation went -- a -er- -reat deal wit- t-e dwar-es a-ter t-is. I- t-e- -ad still do--ted t-at -e was reall- a -irst(-)-lass --r-lar, in s-ite o- -andal-'s words, t-e- do--ted no lon-er.

A, D, E, I, L, N, O, R, S, T, W


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 26, 2019)

"The Hobbit" chapter 6 "Out of the Frying-Pan into the Fire"

Gandalf was as astonished as any of them, but probably more pleased than all the others. He called to Balin and told him what he thought of a look(-)out man who let people walk right into them like that without warning. It is a fact that Bilbo's reputation went up a very great deal with the dwarves after this. If they had still doubted that he was really a first(-)class burglar, in spite of Gandalf's words, they doubted no longer.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 27, 2019)

Very good, Olorgndo. Your turn.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 28, 2019)

----- -- ------ -- -- ----- ----- ----, ------ --- -------- -------- ---- ----- ----- ---- -- --------- ------- --- ------- ---- ----- ------ ---- ---- --- --- -- ---- ---------- -----, ------ ----- ---- --------- ----- ---- --- --- - ---- ---. ---- --- -------- -- -- --- -- --- -------; ---- ----- -- ------ ------- (------- ----- --- ------); ---- -- -----, ------- ----- ---- ---- ------- -------- ----- --- ----- ---- ----- ---- ---- --- ----- -- ----- ----- (----- -- -----); ---- ---- ------ ----- -------; ----(-)------- -----, --- ----- ---- ------ ------ (---------- ----- ------, ----- ---- ---- ----- - --- ---- ---- --- --- --).


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 28, 2019)

That looks like an ambitious quote. 

Let's start with I.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 29, 2019)

_I had the feeling while "composing" the dashes that there was a tiny little voice in the back of my head screaming something like "what are you doing, you idiot?!?"
Ignored it, unfortunately._ 🥴

----- i- -i---- -- -- ---i- ----- ----, ------ --- ---i---- -------- ---- --i-- ----- ---- -- -i------- --i---- --- --i---- ---- ----- ----i- ---- -i-- --- --- -- ---- -------i-- -----, ---i-- --i-- -i-- --------- --i-- ---- --- --- - -i-- ---. ---- --- i---i--- -- -- --- i- --- -------; ---- ----- i- --i--- ------- (--i---- ----- --- ------); ---- -- -----, ------- ---i- ---- ---- ------- -------- ----- --- --i-- ---- ----- --i- -i-- --- ----- -- ---i- ----- (--i-- i- -----); ---- ---- ------ ----- -i-----; ----(-)------- -----, --- ----- ---- ---i-- ------ (-----i---- ----- -i----, --i-- ---- ---- --i-- - --- ---- ---- --- --- i-).

I


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 29, 2019)

How about an N? Filling all those in should keep you busy.😁


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 30, 2019)

_On one or maybe both of the other JRRT sites I browse, the smiley / emoji collection includes one "banging head against wall" each. We need one here, too! 🙈_

----- i- -i---- -- n- ---i- ----- ----, ------ --- ---in--- -------- ---- --i-- ----- ---- -- -i------- --i---- -n- --i---- ---n ----- ----i- ---- -i-- --- -n- -- ---- ---n---in- ---n-, ---in- n-i-- -i-- ------n-- --i-- ---- --n --- - -i-- ---. ---- --- in--in-- -- -- --- in --- -------; ---- ----- in --i--- ------- (--i---- ----n -n- ------); ---- n- -----, ------- ---i- ---- ---- n------ -------- ----- -n- --i-- ---- ----n --i- -i-- --- ----- -n ---i- ----- (--i-- i- -----); ---- --n- ------ ----n -in----; ----(-)n------ -----, -n- ----- ---- ---i-- ------ (-----i---- ----- -inn--, --i-- ---- ---- --i-- - --- ---n ---- --n --- i-).

I, N


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 30, 2019)

ArwenStar, where are you?

I'll choose an H.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 31, 2019)

Nasssssty requirementsssss from ssssschool?

-h--- i- -i---- -- n- ---i- ----- -h--, ------ -h- ---in--- -------- ---- -hi-h h---- -h-- -- -i------- --i---- -n- --i---- -h-n ----- ----i- ---- -i-- --- -n- -- ---- ---n---in- ---n-, ---in- n-i-- -i-- ----h-n-- -hi-h -h-- --n h--- - -i-- ---. -h-- --- in--in-- -- -- --- in -h- ------h; -h-- ----- in --i-h- ------- (-hi---- ----n -n- ------); ---- n- -h---, ------- -h-i- ---- ---- n------ ----h--- ----- -n- -hi-- ---- ----n h-i- -i-- -h- ----- -n -h-i- h---- (-hi-h i- -----); h--- --n- ------ ----n -in----; ----(-)n------ -----, -n- ----h ---- ---i-- ----h- (-----i---- ----- -inn--, -hi-h -h-- h--- --i-- - --- -h-n -h-- --n --- i-).

H, I, N


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 31, 2019)

I'll take that as a hint to ask for an S.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 1, 2019)

_Nothing of the sort! I was speculating on the resons for ArwenStar's current silence.
Oh. Only 23. Less than H, I or N. _

-h--- is -i---- -- n- ---i- ----- -h--, ------ -h- ---in--- -------- s--- -hi-h h---s -h-- -- -is------ --i---- -n- --i---- -h-n ----- s---i- ---- -i-- --- -n- -- ---- ---n---in- ---n-, ---in- n-is- -i-- ----h-n-s -hi-h -h-- --n h--- - -i-- ---. -h-- --- in--in-- -- -- --- in -h- s-----h; -h-- ---ss in --i-h- ------s (-hi---- ----n -n- ------); ---- n- sh--s, -----s- -h-i- ---- ---- n------ ----h--- s---s -n- -hi-- ---- ----n h-i- -i-- -h- s---- -n -h-i- h---s (-hi-h is -----); h--- --n- ------ ----n -in---s; ----(-)n------ ----s, -n- ----h ---- ---i-- ----hs (-s---i---- ----- -inn--, -hi-h -h-- h--- --i-- - --- -h-n -h-- --n --- i-).

H, I, N, S


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 1, 2019)

Can I have an L?


----------



## ArwenStar (Nov 2, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> ArwenStar, where are you?





Olorgando said:


> Nasssssty requirementsssss from ssssschool?


E? W? (Sorry two guesses in one!)

And no I just haven’t had time  😢😢😢😢😢
And it was very annoying (ttf is amazing 🙂)


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 3, 2019)

_To steal a phrase from Alcuin's title, E wes salt-mine slavery with 69 entries (offset a bit by only 13 for W).
(note to self: shorter quotes, shorter quotes, shorter quotes, shorter quotes, shorter quotes, shorter quotes …)_

-he-e is li--le -- n- ---i- ----- -he-, e--e-- -he ---in--- e-e----- s--- whi-h hel-s -he- -- -is---e-- --ie-l- -n- --i--l- when l---e s---i- --l- li-e --- -n- -e ---e -l-n-e-in- -l-n-, ---in- n-ise li-e ele-h-n-s whi-h -he- --n he-- - -ile ---. -he- --e in-line- -- -e --- in -he s-----h; -he- --ess in --i-h- --l---s (-hie-l- --een -n- -ell-w); we-- n- sh-es, -e---se -hei- -ee- ---w n-----l le--he-- s-les -n- -hi-- w--- ---wn h-i- li-e -he s---- -n -hei- he--s (whi-h is ---l-); h--e l-n- -le-e- ---wn -in-e-s; ----(-)n----e- ---es, -n- l---h -ee- ---i-- l---hs (es-e-i-ll- ---e- -inne-, whi-h -he- h--e -wi-e - --- when -he- --n -e- i-).

E, H, I, L, N, S, W


----------



## ArwenStar (Nov 3, 2019)

O?
And shorter quotes are easier so that takes the fun out of it!


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 3, 2019)

ArwenStar said:


> O?
> And shorter quotes are easier so that takes the fun out of it!


_Not necessarily. Quote length and difficulty are only weakly linked, as per my experience in the site I "stole" them from._

-he-e is li--le o- no ---i- --o-- -he-, e--e-- -he o--in--- e-e----- so-- whi-h hel-s -he- -o -is---e-- --ie-l- -n- --i--l- when l---e s---i- -ol- li-e -o- -n- -e -o-e -l-n-e-in- -lon-, ---in- noise li-e ele-h-n-s whi-h -he- --n he-- - -ile o--. -he- --e in-line- -o -e --- in -he s-o---h; -he- --ess in --i-h- -olo--s (-hie-l- --een -n- -ellow); we-- no shoes, -e---se -hei- -ee- --ow n-----l le--he-- soles -n- -hi-- w--- --own h-i- li-e -he s---- on -hei- he--s (whi-h is ---l-); h--e lon- -le-e- --own -in-e-s; -oo-(-)n----e- ---es, -n- l---h -ee- ---i-- l---hs (es-e-i-ll- ---e- -inne-, whi-h -he- h--e -wi-e - --- when -he- --n -e- i-).

E, H, I, L, N, O, S, W


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 3, 2019)

F?


----------



## ArwenStar (Nov 4, 2019)

C?


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 4, 2019)

-he-e is li--le o- no ---ic --o-- -he-, e-ce-- -he o--in--- e-e----- so-- which hel-s -he- -o -is---e-- --ie-l- -n- --ic-l- when l---e s---i- fol- li-e -o- -n- -e co-e -l-n-e-in- -lon-, ---in- noise li-e ele-h-n-s which -he- c-n he-- - -ile off. -he- --e incline- -o -e f-- in -he s-o--ch; -he- --ess in --i-h- colo--s (chiefl- --een -n- -ellow); we-- no shoes, -ec--se -hei- fee- --ow n-----l le--he-- soles -n- -hic- w--- --own h-i- li-e -he s--ff on -hei- he--s (which is c--l-); h--e lon- cle-e- --own fin-e-s; -oo-(-)n----e- f-ces, -n- l---h -ee- f--i-- l---hs (es-eci-ll- -f-e- -inne-, which -he- h--e -wice - --- when -he- c-n -e- i-).

C, E, F, H, I, L, N, O, S, W


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 4, 2019)

There is little or no magic about them, except the ordinary everyday sort which helps them to disappear quietly and quickly when large stupid folk like you and me come blundering along, making noise like elephants which they can hear a mile of. They are inclined to be fat in the stomach; they dress in bright colours (chiefly green and yellow); wear no shoes, because their feet grow natural leathery soles and thick wavy brown hair like the stuff on their heads (which is curly); have long clever brown fingers; good-natured faces, and laugh deep fruity laughs (especially after dinner, which they have twice a day when they can get it).


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 7, 2019)

Sorry about the delay, folks. Sometime around Tuesday noon local time my notebook gave me a "Windows update available" message, so I told it to go ahead. It was in German terms a "Funktionsupdate", on of those once-a-year biggies. And it was the fourth time that the notebook shut down at way less than 10% complete, earlier failures this year having been end of August and twice at the beginning of October. So I brought it to my computer store, and they had several cleanup and update jobs to do. The first cleanup was literal: open up the notebook and clean away the dust and dirt that had accumulated from our endless construction sites near by!! Anyway, everything is cleaned up and up to date now - on my rather-ancient-for-a-notebook thingy!  But as I don't lug it around, I hope that will prolong it to relatively speaking Bilboish ancientness.

Anyway, you're right, Starbrow, and it's your turn.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 7, 2019)

--- ----- - ------- -- ---- --- ---- --- --------. -------- ----! -- ---- ---- --- -- --; --- -- ---- ---- - --- -- ----- -- -- ---- --- -------. ------- --- --- ----- -------. --- -------- -------- -- -- ---- ---, ---------. ---- -- ---- -- ------- --- ----. -- --- --- ---- -----! -- --- --- ---- ------- ---- -- ---! --- ---- ----- --- -- ----. --- --- ------ -- -- --- ------ --- -- - ------ ---. --- ---- ----- --- -- ----.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 8, 2019)

E please _(to get one "salt mine" out of the way)_


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 8, 2019)

--- ----e - ------e -- ---- --- ---- --e --e-----. -e-e--e- ----! -- ---- ---- --- -- --; --- -- ---- -ee- - --- -- ----- -- -- ---- --- -------. ---e--- --- --- -e--- -----e-. --- -e-e--e- -----e-- -- -e ---- ---, ---------. ---e -- ---- -- --e---- --- ----. -- --- --- ---- -----! -- --- -e- ---- ------- ---- -- ---! --- ---- -e-e- -e- -- ----. --- --e -e---e -- -- --- -e---- --- -- - ----e- e--. --- ---- -e-e- -e- -- ----.

E


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 9, 2019)

S please


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 9, 2019)

--- s---e - -----se -- ---- --- ---- --e --e----s. -e-e--e- ----! -- ---- ---- --- -- --; --- -- ---- see- - --- -- ---s- -- -- ---- --- -------. ---e--- --- --- -e--- ---s-e-. --- -e-e--e- ----se-- -- -e --s- ---, -----s---. ---e -- ---- -- S-e---- --- s---. -- --- s-- ---- -----! -- --- -e- ---- ------- ---- -- ---! --- ---- -e-e- -e- -- ----. --- --e -es--e -- -- --- -e---- --- -- - ----e- e--. --- ---- -e-e- -e- -- ----.

E, S


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 11, 2019)

R please


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 11, 2019)

--- s--re - -r---se -- ---- --- ---- --e -re----s. Re-e--er ----! -- ---- ---- --- -- --; --- -- ---- see- - --- -- ---s- -- -- ---r --- -------. --re--- --- -re -e--- ---s-e-. --- re-e--e- ---rse-- -- -e --s- ---, -----s---. ---e -- ---- -- S-e---- --- s---. -- --- s-- ---- -----! -- --- -e- ---- ------- -r-- -- ---! --- ---- -e-er -e- -- ----. --- --e -es-re -- -- --- -e-r-- --- -- - ----er e--. --- ---- -e-er -e- -- ----.

E, R, S


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 12, 2019)

M please


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 12, 2019)

--- s--re - -r-m-se -- ---- --- ---- --e -re----s. Remem-er ----! -- ---- ---- --- -- --; --- -- ---- see- - --- -- ---s- -- -- ---r --- -------. --re--- --- -re -e--- ---s-e-. --- re-e--e- ---rse-- -- me --s- ---, -----s---. ---e -- ---- -- Sme---- --- s---. -- --- s-- ---- -----! -- --- -e- ---- ------- -r-- -- ---! --- ---- -e-er -e- -- ----. --- --e -es-re -- -- m-- -e-r-- --- -- - ----er e--. --- ---- -e-er -e- -- ----.

E, M, R, S


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 13, 2019)

A please


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 13, 2019)

--- s--re a -r-m-se -- --a- --- -a-- --e -re----s. Remem-er --a-! -- ---- ---- --- -- --; --- -- ---- see- a -a- -- ---s- -- -- ---r --- -------. A-rea-- --- are -e--- ---s-e-. --- re-ea-e- ---rse-- -- me --s- ---, -----s---. ---e -- -a-- -- Smea--- --- sa--. -- --- sa- --a- a-a--! -- --- -e- --a- ------- -r-- -- ---! --- ---- -e-er -e- -- -a--. --- --e -es-re -- -- ma- -e-ra- --- -- a ----er e--. --- ---- -e-er -e- -- -a--.

A, E, M, R, S


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 14, 2019)

N please


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 14, 2019)

--- s--re a -r-m-se -- --a- --- -a-- --e -re----s. Remem-er --a-! -- ---- ---- --- -- --; --- -- ---- see- a -a- -- ---s- -- -- ---r --n -n---n-. A-rea-- --- are -e-n- ---s-e-. --- re-ea-e- ---rse-- -- me --s- n--, -----s---. ---e -- -a-- -- Smea--- --- sa--. -- n-- sa- --a- a-a-n! -- n-- -e- --a- ------- -r-- -n ---! --- ---- ne-er -e- -- -a--. --- --e -es-re -- -- ma- -e-ra- --- -- a ----er en-. --- ---- ne-er -e- -- -a--.

A, E, M, N, R, S


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 16, 2019)

I please


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 16, 2019)

--- s--re a -r-mise -- --a- --- -a-- --e -re-i--s. Remem-er --a-! I- -i-- ---- --- -- i-; --- i- -i-- see- a -a- -- --is- i- -- ---r --n -n--in-. A-rea-- --- are -ein- --is-e-. --- re-ea-e- ---rse-- -- me --s- n--, ----is---. -i-e i- -a-- -- Smea--- --- sai-. -- n-- sa- --a- a-ain! -- n-- -e- --a- ------- -r-- in ---! --- -i-- ne-er -e- i- -a--. --- --e -esire -- i- ma- -e-ra- --- -- a -i--er en-. --- -i-- ne-er -e- i- -a--.

A, E, I, M, N, R, S


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 17, 2019)

O please


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 17, 2019)

-o- s-ore a -romise -- --a- -o- -a-- --e -re-io-s. Remem-er --a-! I- -i-- -o-- -o- -o i-; --- i- -i-- see- a -a- -o --is- i- -o -o-r o-n -n-oin-. A-rea-- -o- are -ein- --is-e-. -o- re-ea-e- -o-rse-- -o me --s- no-, -oo-is---. -i-e i- -a-- -o Smea-o- -o- sai-. -o no- sa- --a- a-ain! -o no- -e- --a- --o---- -ro- in -o-! -o- -i-- ne-er -e- i- -a--. --- --e -esire o- i- ma- -e-ra- -o- -o a -i--er en-. -o- -i-- ne-er -e- i- -a--.

A, E, I, M, N, O, R, S


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 18, 2019)

T please


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 18, 2019)

-o- s-ore a -romise -- --at -o- -a-- t-e -re-io-s. Remem-er t-at! It -i-- -o-- -o- to it; --t it -i-- see- a -a- to t-ist it to -o-r o-n -n-oin-. A-rea-- -o- are -ein- t-iste-. -o- re-ea-e- -o-rse-- to me --st no-, -oo-is---. -i-e it -a-- to Smea-o- -o- sai-. -o not sa- t-at a-ain! -o not -et t-at t-o---t -ro- in -o-! -o- -i-- ne-er -et it -a--. --t t-e -esire o- it ma- -etra- -o- to a -itter en-. -o- -i-- ne-er -et it -a--.

A, E, I, M, N, O, R, S, T


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 19, 2019)

L please


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 19, 2019)

-o- s-ore a -romise -- --at -o- -all t-e -re-io-s. Remem-er t-at! It -ill -ol- -o- to it; --t it -ill see- a -a- to t-ist it to -o-r o-n -n-oin-. Alrea-- -o- are -ein- t-iste-. -o- re-eale- -o-rsel- to me --st no-, -oolis-l-. -i-e it -a-- to Smea-ol -o- sai-. -o not sa- t-at a-ain! -o not let t-at t-o---t -ro- in -o-! -o- -ill ne-er -et it -a--. --t t-e -esire o- it ma- -etra- -o- to a -itter en-. -o- -ill ne-er -et it -a--.

A, E, I, L, M, N, O, R, S, T


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 20, 2019)

_I smell fissssshesssss ..._

Y please


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 20, 2019)

Yo- s-ore a -romise -y --at -yo- -all t-e -re-io-s. Remem-er t-at! It -ill -ol- yo- to it; --t it -ill see- a -ay to t-ist it to yo-r o-n -n-oin-. Alrea-y yo- are -ein- t-iste-. Yo- re-eale- yo-rsel- to me --st no-, -oolis-ly. -i-e it -a-- to Smea-ol yo- sai-. -o not say t-at a-ain! -o not let t-at t-o---t -ro- in yo-! Yo- -ill ne-er -et it -a--. --t t-e -esire o- it may -etray yo- to a -itter en-. Yo- -ill ne-er -et it -a--.

A, E, I, L, M, N, O, R, S, T, Y


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 21, 2019)

U please


----------



## ArwenStar (Nov 21, 2019)

W!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 21, 2019)

Good to have you back, ArwenStar!

You swore a -romise -y w-at you -all t-e -re-ious. Remem-er t-at! It will -ol- you to it; -ut it will see- a way to twist it to your own un-oin-. Alrea-y you are -ein- twiste-. You re-eale- yoursel- to me -ust now, -oolis-ly. -i-e it -a-- to Smea-ol you sai-. -o not say t-at a-ain! -o not let t-at t-ou--t -row in you! You will ne-er -et it -a--. -ut t-e -esire o- it may -etray you to a -itter en-. You will ne-er -et it -a--.

A, E, I, L, M, N, O, R, S, T, U, W, Y


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 22, 2019)

H please


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 23, 2019)

You swore a -romise -y what you -all the -re-ious. Remem-er that! It will hol- you to it; -ut it will see- a way to twist it to your own un-oin-. Alrea-y you are -ein- twiste-. You re-eale- yoursel- to me -ust now, -oolishly. -i-e it -a-- to Smea-ol you sai-. -o not say that a-ain! -o not let that thou--t -row in you! You will ne-er -et it -a--. -ut the -esire o- it may -etray you to a -itter en-. You will ne-er -et it -a--.

A, E, H, I, L, M, N, O, R, S, T, U, W, Y


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 23, 2019)

_ArwenStar mentioned she can't display the dashes properly on her smart-thingy, so I'll solve._

"The Two Towers", Book Four, chapter III "The Black Gate is closed"

You swore a promise by what you call the Precious. Remember that! It will hold you to it; but it will seek a way to twist it to your own undoing. Already you are being twisted. You revealed yourself to me just now, foolishly. _Give it back to Sméagol_ you said. Do not say that again! Do not let that thought grow in you! You will never get it back. But the desire of it may betray you to a bitter end. You will never get it back.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 23, 2019)

You are correct. Your turn.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 24, 2019)

----- --- ---- -------- --- --- ------- --- -----, --- -- ------- ---- --- ------ -- -- ----, --- -- --- ---- -- --- -----. ---- --- ---- --- --- -- -- ------- -- --- ------, --- ---- ---- --- ---- ---- ------, --- --- --- --- ---.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 24, 2019)

Is there a D?


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 25, 2019)

----- --- ---- -------d --- --d ------d --- -----, --- -- ------d ---- --- ------ -- -- ----, --d -- --- ---- -- --- -----. ---- --- ---- --- --- -- -- ------d -- --- ------, --d ---- ---- --- ---- ---- ------, --d --- --- --- --d.

D


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 25, 2019)

Next, an N.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 26, 2019)

----- --- --n- -------d --- -nd ---n--d --- -----, --- -- ------d ---- --- --n--- -- -- ----, -nd -- --- ---- -n --- -----. ---n --- ---- --- --- -- -- ------d -n --- ------, -nd ---- ---- --- ---- --n- ------, -nd --- --- --- -nd.

D, N


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 26, 2019)

Can I have an I?


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 27, 2019)

----- --- -in- -------d -i- -nd ---n--d i-- -----, --- i- --i---d ---- -i- -in--- -- -- ----, -nd i- --- ---- in --- -----. ---n --- ---- --- -i- -- -- ------d in --- ------, -nd ---- ---- -i- -i-- --n- ------, -nd --- --- -i- -nd.

D, I, N


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 27, 2019)

Now an A.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 27, 2019)

----- --- -in- ---a---d -i- and a--n--d i-- -a---, --- i- --i---d ---- -i- -in--- a- -- --a-, and i- -a- ---- in --- -a---. ---n --- ---- -a- -i- a- -- -a----d in --- ----a-, and ---- ---- -i- -i-- -an- a-----, and --a- -a- -i- -nd.

A, D, I, N


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 27, 2019)

And a G.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 28, 2019)

----- --- -ing ---a---d -i- and a--ng-d i-- -a---, --- i- --i---d ---- -i- -ing-- a- -- --a-, and i- -a- ---- in --- -a---. ---n --- ---- -a- -i- a- -- -a----d in --- ----a-, and ---- ---- -i- -i-- -an- a-----, and --a- -a- -i- -nd.

A, D, G, I, N


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 28, 2019)

M?


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 29, 2019)

----- --- -ing ---a---d -im and a--ng-d i-- ma---, --- i- --i---d ---m -i- -ing-- a- -- --am, and i- -a- ---- in --- -a---. ---n --- ---- -a- -im a- -- -a----d in --- ----am, and ---- ---- -im -i-- man- a-----, and --a- -a- -i- -nd.

A, D, G, I, M, N


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 1, 2019)

Can I have an R?


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 2, 2019)

---r- --- Ring --ra---d -im and a--ng-d i-- ma--r, --r i- --i---d -r-m -i- -ing-r a- -- --am, and i- -a- ---- in --- -a--r. ---n --- -r-- -a- -im a- -- -a--r-d in --- --r-am, and ---- ---- -im -i-- man- arr---, and --a- -a- -i- -nd.

A, D, G, I, M, N, R


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 2, 2019)

Let's see the W's.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 3, 2019)

---r- --- Ring --ra---d -im and a--ng-d i-- ma--r, --r i- --i---d -r-m -i- -ing-r a- -- -wam, and i- wa- ---- in --- wa--r. ---n --- -r-- -aw -im a- -- -a--r-d in --- --r-am, and ---- ---- -im wi-- man- arr-w-, and --a- wa- -i- -nd.

A, D, G, I, M, N, R, W


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 3, 2019)

Is there an L?


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 4, 2019)

---r- --- Ring --ra---d -im and a--ng-d i-- ma--r, --r i- -li---d -r-m -i- -ing-r a- -- -wam, and i- wa- l--- in --- wa--r. ---n --- -r-- -aw -im a- -- la--r-d in --- --r-am, and ---- ---- -im wi-- man- arr-w-, and --a- wa- -i- -nd.

A, D, G, I, L, M, N, R, W


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 4, 2019)

Is there a B?


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 5, 2019)

*B*_arely …  _

---r- --- Ring b--ra--d -im and a--ng-d i-- ma--r, --r i- -li---d -r-m -i- -ing-r a- -- -wam, and i- wa- l--- in --- wa--r. ---n --- -r-- -aw -im a- -- lab-r-d in --- --r-am, and ---- ---- -im wi-- man- arr-w-, and --a- wa- -i- -nd.

A, B, D, G, I, L, M, N, R, W


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 5, 2019)

There the Ring betrayed him and avenged its maker, for it slipped from his finger as he swam, and it was lost in the water. Then the orcs saw him as he labored in the stream, and they shot him with many arrows, and that was his end.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 6, 2019)

Bingo, Starbrow! Your turn.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 6, 2019)

--- -- --- -------- ----- ----- -- --- ---- -- ------, -- ------ -- ---- ----, ----- ------- --- ---- -- -----, ----- ---- - ---- ----- -- ------, ------------, ---------(-)-------, ------- --- --- ---. -------- -- ------ ----- --- -----, --- --------- --- ------- ---- - ---- ----------- ----, -------- --- --------: --- ---- -- -- ------ ---- ----, - ----- ---- ---- --, --- -- --- --- ----- ----, --- ------; --- ---- - ---- ----.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 7, 2019)

E please


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 7, 2019)

--- -- --e -------- ---e- ----- -- --e ---- -- ------, -- -ee-e- -- --e- ----, ----- ------- --e ---- -- -----, --e-e ---e - ---e ----e -- ------, ---e-e-----e, ---------(-)-----e-, ------- --- --e ---. E------- -- -e--e- ----e --e -----, --- ---e---e- --- ------- --e- - ---- ---e--e---- ----, -e-----e --- -----e--: --- e-e- -- -- -e--e- --e- --e-, - --e-- ---- ---- --, --- -- --- --- ----- ----, --- ----e-; --- --e- - ---- -e--.

E


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 7, 2019)

S please


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 7, 2019)

--- -s --e -------s ---e- s---- -- --e ---- -- ------, -- see-e- -- --e- ----, ----- -----s- --e ---- -- -----, --e-e --se - ---e s---e -- s-----, ---e-e-----e, ---------(-)-----e-, ------- --- --e s--. E------s -- -e--e- ----e --e -----, --- s--e---e- --- ------s --e- - --s- ---e--e---- ----, -e-----e --- -----e--: --- e-e- -s -- -e--e- --e- --e-, - --e-- ---- ---- --, --- -- --s --- ----- ----, --- --sse-; --- --e- - --s- -e--.

E, S


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 8, 2019)

M please


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 8, 2019)

--- -s --e -------s ---e- s---- -- --e ---- -- M-----, -- seeme- -- --em ----, ----- -----s- --e ---- -- -----, --e-e --se - ---e s---e -- s-----, -m-e-e-----e, ---------(-)-----e-, ------- --- --e s--. E---m--s -- -e--e- ----e --e -----, --- s--e---e- --- ------s --em - --s- ---e--e---- ----, -e-----e --- -m---e--: --- e-e- -s -- -e--e- --e- --em, - --e-- ---- ---- --, --- -- --s --- ----- ----, --- --sse-; --- --e- - --s- -e--.

E, M, S


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 8, 2019)

A please


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 9, 2019)

A-- as --e -a--a--s -a-e- s---- -- --e -a-- -- M-----, -- seeme- -- --em --a-, --a-- a-a--s- --e -a-- -- -----, --e-e --se a ---e s-a-e -- s-a---, -m-e-e--a--e, ---------(-)-----e-, ------- a-- --e s--. E---m--s -- -ea-e- a---e --e -----, a-- s--e---e- --- ---a--s --em a -as- ---ea-e---- -a--, -e-----e --- -m---e--: --- e-e- as -- -ea-e- --e- --em, a --ea- ---- ---- --, a-- -- -as a-- ----- a-a-, a-- -asse-; a-- --e- a --s- -e--.

A, E, M, S


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 10, 2019)

T please


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 11, 2019)

A-- as t-e -a-ta--s -a-e- s--t- t- t-e -a-- -- M-----, -t seeme- t- t-em t-at, --a-- a-a--st t-e -a-- -- -----, t-e-e --se a ---e s-a-e -- s-a---, -m-e-et-a--e, ----t----(-)-----e-, ------- a-- t-e s--. E---m--s -t -ea-e- a---e t-e -----, a-- st-et--e- --t t--a--s t-em a -ast t--eate---- -a--, te-----e --t -m--te-t: --- e-e- as -t -ea-e- --e- t-em, a --eat ---- t--- -t, a-- -t -as a-- ----- a-a-, a-- -asse-; a-- t-e- a --s- -e--.

A, E, M, S, T


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 12, 2019)

H please


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 12, 2019)

A-- as the -a-ta--s -a-e- s--th t- the -a-- -- M-----, -t seeme- t- them that, --a-- a-a--st the -a-- -- -----, the-e --se a h--e sha-e -- sha---, -m-e-et-a--e, ---ht----(-)-----e-, ------- a-- the s--. E---m--s -t -ea-e- a---e the -----, a-- st-et-he- --t t--a--s them a -ast th-eate---- ha--, te-----e --t -m--te-t: --- e-e- as -t -ea-e- --e- them, a --eat ---- t--- -t, a-- -t -as a-- ----- a-a-, a-- -asse-; a-- the- a h-sh -e--.

A, E, H, M, S, T


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 13, 2019)

I please


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 14, 2019)

A-- as the -a-tai-s -a-e- s--th t- the -a-- -- M-----, it seeme- t- them that, --a-- a-ai-st the -a-- -- -----, the-e --se a h--e sha-e -- sha---, im-e-et-a--e, -i-ht-i--(-)-----e-, -i--i-- a-- the s--. E---m--s it -ea-e- a---e the -----, a-- st-et-he- --t t--a--s them a -ast th-eate-i-- ha--, te--i--e --t im--te-t: --- e-e- as it -ea-e- --e- them, a --eat -i-- t--- it, a-- it -as a-- ----- a-a-, a-- -asse-; a-- the- a h-sh -e--.

A, E, H, I, M, S, T


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 14, 2019)

N please


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 14, 2019)

An- as the -a-tains -a-e- s--th t- the -an- -- M-----, it seeme- t- them that, --a-- a-ainst the -a-- -- -----, the-e --se a h--e sha-e -- sha---, im-enet-a--e, -i-htnin-(-)----ne-, -i--in- a-- the s--. En--m--s it -ea-e- a---e the -----, an- st-et-he- --t t--a--s them a -ast th-eatenin- han-, te--i--e --t im--tent: --- e-en as it -eane- --e- them, a --eat -in- t--- it, an- it -as a-- ----n a-a-, an- -asse-; an- then a h-sh -e--.

A, E, H, I, M, N, S, T


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 15, 2019)

R please


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 15, 2019)

An- as the -a-tains -a-e- s--th t- the -an- -- M-r--r, it seeme- t- them that, --a-- a-ainst the -a-- -- -----, there r-se a h--e sha-e -- sha---, im-enetra--e, -i-htnin-(-)-r--ne-, -i--in- a-- the s--. En-rm--s it reare- a---e the --r--, an- stret-he- --t t--ar-s them a -ast threatenin- han-, terri--e --t im--tent: --r e-en as it -eane- --er them, a -reat -in- t--- it, an- it -as a-- ----n a-a-, an- -asse-; an- then a h-sh -e--.

A, E, H, I, M, N, R, S, T


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 15, 2019)

O please


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 15, 2019)

An- as the -a-tains -a-e- so-th to the -an- o- Mor-or, it seeme- to them that, --a-- a-ainst the -a-- o- --o--, there rose a h--e sha-e o- sha-o-, im-enetra--e, -i-htnin-(-)-ro-ne-, -i--in- a-- the s--. Enormo-s it reare- a-o-e the -or--, an- stret-he- o-t to-ar-s them a -ast threatenin- han-, terri--e --t im-otent: -or e-en as it -eane- o-er them, a -reat -in- too- it, an- it -as a-- --o-n a-a-, an- -asse-; an- then a h-sh -e--.

A, E, H, I, M, N, O, R, S, T


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 15, 2019)

_Ah, get the last vowel out of the way_

U please


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 15, 2019)

An- as the -a-tains -a-e- south to the -an- o- Mor-or, it seeme- to them that, --a-- a-ainst the -a-- o- --ou-, there rose a hu-e sha-e o- sha-o-, im-enetra--e, -i-htnin-(-)-ro-ne-, -i--in- a-- the s--. Enormous it reare- a-o-e the -or--, an- stret-he- out to-ar-s them a -ast threatenin- han-, terri--e -ut im-otent: -or e-en as it -eane- o-er them, a -reat -in- too- it, an- it -as a-- --o-n a-a-, an- -asse-; an- then a hush -e--.

A, E, H, I, M, N, O, R, S, T, U


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 15, 2019)

D please


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 16, 2019)

And as the -a-tains -a-ed south to the -and o- Mordor, it seemed to them that, --a-- a-ainst the -a-- o- --oud, there rose a hu-e sha-e o- shado-, im-enetra--e, -i-htnin-(-)-ro-ned, -i--in- a-- the s--. Enormous it reared a-o-e the -or-d, and stret-hed out to-ards them a -ast threatenin- hand, terri--e -ut im-otent: -or e-en as it -eaned o-er them, a -reat -ind too- it, and it -as a-- --o-n a-a-, and -assed; and then a hush -e--.

A, D, E, H, I, M, N, O, R, S, T, U


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 17, 2019)

L please


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 17, 2019)

And as the -a-tains -a-ed south to the land o- Mordor, it seemed to them that, -la-- a-ainst the -all o- -loud, there rose a hu-e sha-e o- shado-, im-enetra-le, li-htnin-(-)-ro-ned, -illin- all the s--. Enormous it reared a-o-e the -orld, and stret-hed out to-ards them a -ast threatenin- hand, terri-le -ut im-otent: -or e-en as it leaned o-er them, a -reat -ind too- it, and it -as all -lo-n a-a-, and -assed; and then a hush -ell.

A, D, E, H, I, L, M, N, O, R, S, T, U


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 18, 2019)

C please


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 18, 2019)

And as the Ca-tains -a-ed south to the land o- Mordor, it seemed to them that, -lac- a-ainst the -all o- cloud, there rose a hu-e sha-e o- shado-, im-enetra-le, li-htnin-(-)cro-ned, -illin- all the s--. Enormous it reared a-o-e the -orld, and stretched out to-ards them a -ast threatenin- hand, terri-le -ut im-otent: -or e-en as it leaned o-er them, a -reat -ind too- it, and it -as all -lo-n a-a-, and -assed; and then a hush -ell.

A, C, D, E, H, I, L, M, N, O, R, S, T, U


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 19, 2019)

W please


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 19, 2019)

And as the Ca-tains -a-ed south to the land o- Mordor, it seemed to them that, -lac- a-ainst the -all o- cloud, there rose a hu-e sha-e o- shadow, im-enetra-le, li-htnin-(-)crowned, -illin- all the s--. Enormous it reared a-o-e the world, and stretched out towards them a -ast threatenin- hand, terri-le -ut im-otent: -or e-en as it leaned o-er them, a -reat wind too- it, and it was all -lown awa-, and -assed; and then a hush -ell.

A, C, D, E, H, I, L, M, N, O, R, S, T, U, W


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 19, 2019)

_Still a few letters missing, but I'll refrain from the "to the last letter" annoyance. _

And as the Captains gazed south to the land of Mordor, it seemed to them that, black against the pall of cloud, there rose a huge shape or shadow, impenetrable, lightning(-)crowned, filling all the sky. Enormous it reared above the world, and stretched out towards them a vast threatening hand, terrible but impotent: for even as it leaned over them, a great wind took it, and it was all blown away, and passed; and then a hush fell.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 20, 2019)

Very good. Your turn.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 20, 2019)

“---- ---------- -- --- --- --- ----- -- ----- -- -- --, --- --- ------ ---- ------- -- ----- -----, ----- ---- --- ---- --- --------; --- -- --- ---- ---- -------- ---- ----- --- ----- ---- --- ------ ---- --: ---- ---- --- ---- -- -- ------. --- -- --- ----- ---- ----- --- ----- -- ------ ------, -------- --- ------ --. ------, ---, ----- --- ----- ---- ----- -- -----. -- --- ---- ----- -------- (-) -- -------- --- ------, -- ---- -- -- ---- ----, --- ------ -- --- ----; ---- ---- ---- ---- ------.”


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 21, 2019)

Let's start with O.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 22, 2019)

“---- ---------- -o -o- --- --- -o--- o- ----- -- -- -o, --- o-- ------ ---- ----o-- -- ----- -----, ----- o--- --- -oo- --- -----o--; --- -- --- ---- ---- -------- ---- ----- --- -o--- ---- --- ------ -o-- --: ---- ---- --- -o-- -o -- ------. --- -- --- ----- ---- ----- --- --oo- o- ------ ------, -------- --- ------ --. ------, -oo, ----- --- o---- ---- ----- o- -----. -- --- ---- ----- -------- (-) -- --o----- o-- ------, -- -oo- -- -- ---- ----, --- ---o-- -- --- ----; ---- ---- o--- -o-- ------.”

O


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 22, 2019)

Can I have an S?


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 23, 2019)

“---- ----s----s -o -o- s-- --- -o--- o- ----- -s -- -o, --- o-- s----s --s- s---o-s -- ----- ----s, ----- o--- --- -oo- s-- --s--o-s; --- -- --- ---- ---- -------- ---- s---s --- -o--s ---- --- ------ -o-- -s: ---- ---- --- -os- -o -- ------. --- -- --- ----s ---- s---- --- --oo- o- ------ -----s, --s----- --- ------ --. S--s-s, -oo, ----- --- o---- ---- s---- o- s----. -- --- ---- ----- ---s---- (-) -- --o----- o-- -----s, -s soo- -s -- ---- ----, --- ---o-- -- s-- ----; ---- ---- o--s -o-- ------.”

O, S


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 23, 2019)

Next an R.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 23, 2019)

“---- ----s----s -o -o- s-- --- -or-- o- ----- -s -- -o, --- o-r s----s --s- s---o-s -- ----r ----s, ----- o--- --- -oo- s-- --s-ro-s; --- -- --- --r- ---- --r----- ---- s---s --- -or-s ---- -r- ------ -ro- -s: ---- ---- -r- -os- -o -- ---r--. --- -- --- ----s ---- s---- --- --oo- o- ------ -----s, --s-r--- --- ------ --. S--s-s, -oo, ---r- -r- o---r ---- s---- or s----. -- --- ---- ----r -r-s---- (-) -- -ro----- o-r ---r-s, -s soo- -s -- ---- --r-, --- ---or- -- s-- ----; ---- ---- o-rs -or- ------.”

O, R, S


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 26, 2019)

And now an I.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 27, 2019)

“---- ----s----s -o -o- s-- --- -or-- o- -i--- -s -- -o, --- o-r s----s --s- s---o-s i- ---ir -i--s, --i-- o--- --- -oo- s-- --s-ro-s; --- i- --- --r- ---- --r--i-- ---- si--s --- -or-s ---- -r- -i---- -ro- -s: ---- ---- -r- -os- -o -- ---r--. --- -- --- -i--s ---- s---- --- --oo- o- -i-i-- --i--s, --siri-- --- ---i-- i-. S--s-s, -oo, ---r- -r- o---r ---- si--- or s----. -- --- ---- ---ir -r-s---- (-) i- -ro----- o-r ---r-s, -s soo- -s -- ---- --r-, --- ---or- -- s-- ----; ---- ---- o-rs -or- ------.”

I, O, R, S


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 27, 2019)

I need another vowel, an A.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 28, 2019)

_So you still have not chosen the by far most common vowel in the English language - but also the one least spoken compared to written, due to the Norman French pollution of Anglo-Saxon so abhorred by JRRT._ 

“---- ----s----s -o -o- s-- --- -or-- o- -i--- as -- -o, --- o-r s-a--s -as- s-a-o-s i- ---ir -i--s, --i-- o--- --- -oo- s-- --s-ro-s; a-- i- --- -ar- ---- --r--i-- -a-- si--s a-- -or-s --a- ar- -i---- -ro- -s: ---- ---- ar- -os- -o -- --ar--. A-- a- a-- -i--s ---- s---- --- --oo- o- -i-i-- --i--s, --siri-- a-- -a-i-- i-. S--s-s, -oo, ---r- ar- o---r --a- si--- or s----. -- -a- ---- ---ir -r-s---- (-) i- -ro----- o-r --ar-s, as soo- as -- -a-- --r-, a-- ---or- -- sa- ----; ---- ---- o-rs -or- ------.”

A, I, O, R, S


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 31, 2019)

I'll leave that vowel for later if I need it. Can you fill in the N's?


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 31, 2019)

“---- ----s----s -o no- s-- --- -or-- o- -i--- as -- -o, --- o-r s-a--s -as- s-a-o-s in ---ir -in-s, --i-- on-- --- noon s-n --s-ro-s; an- in --- -ar- ---- --r--i-- -an- si-ns an- -or-s --a- ar- -i---n -ro- -s: ---n ---- ar- -os- -o -- --ar--. An- a- a-- -i--s ---- s---- --- --oo- o- -i-in- --in-s, --sirin- an- -a-in- i-. S-ns-s, -oo, ---r- ar- o---r --an si--- or s----. -- -an ---- ---ir -r-s-n-- (-) i- -ro----- o-r --ar-s, as soon as -- -a-- --r-, an- ---or- -- sa- ----; ---- ---- o-rs -or- ---n--.”

A, I, N, O, R, S


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 1, 2020)

How about a W?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 2, 2020)

“---- ----s----s -o no- s-- --- wor-- o- -i--- as w- -o, --- o-r s-a--s -as- s-a-ows in ---ir -in-s, w-i-- on-- --- noon s-n --s-ro-s; an- in --- -ar- ---- --r--i-- -an- si-ns an- -or-s --a- ar- -i---n -ro- -s: ---n ---- ar- -os- -o -- --ar--. An- a- a-- -i--s ---- s---- --- --oo- o- -i-in- --in-s, --sirin- an- -a-in- i-. S-ns-s, -oo, ---r- ar- o---r --an si--- or s----. W- -an ---- ---ir -r-s-n-- (-) i- -ro----- o-r --ar-s, as soon as w- -a-- --r-, an- ---or- w- saw ----; ---- ---- o-rs -or- ---n--.”

A, I, N, O, R, S, W


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 2, 2020)

L?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 3, 2020)

“---- ----s-l--s -o no- s-- --- worl- o- li--- as w- -o, --- o-r s-a--s -as- s-a-ows in ---ir -in-s, w-i-- onl- --- noon s-n --s-ro-s; an- in --- -ar- ---- --r--i-- -an- si-ns an- -or-s --a- ar- -i---n -ro- -s: ---n ---- ar- -os- -o -- --ar--. An- a- all -i--s ---- s--ll --- -loo- o- li-in- --in-s, --sirin- an- -a-in- i-. S-ns-s, -oo, ---r- ar- o---r --an si--- or s--ll. W- -an ---l ---ir -r-s-n-- (-) i- -ro--l-- o-r --ar-s, as soon as w- -a-- --r-, an- ---or- w- saw ----; ---- ---l o-rs -or- ---nl-.”

A, I, L, N, O, R, S, W


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 4, 2020)

An M?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 4, 2020)

“---- ---ms-l--s -o no- s-- --- worl- o- li--- as w- -o, --- o-r s-a--s -as- s-a-ows in ---ir min-s, w-i-- onl- --- noon s-n --s-ro-s; an- in --- -ar- ---- --r--i-- man- si-ns an- -orms --a- ar- -i---n -rom -s: ---n ---- ar- mos- -o -- --ar--. An- a- all -im-s ---- sm-ll --- -loo- o- li-in- --in-s, --sirin- an- -a-in- i-. S-ns-s, -oo, ---r- ar- o---r --an si--- or sm-ll. W- -an ---l ---ir -r-s-n-- (-) i- -ro--l-- o-r --ar-s, as soon as w- -am- --r-, an- ---or- w- saw ---m; ---- ---l o-rs mor- ---nl-.”

A, I, L, M, N, O, R, S, W


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 5, 2020)

I guess you'd better fill in the T's.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 6, 2020)

“T--- t--ms-l--s -o not s-- t-- worl- o- li--t as w- -o, --t o-r s-a--s -ast s-a-ows in t--ir min-s, w-i-- onl- t-- noon s-n --stro-s; an- in t-- -ar- t--- --r--i-- man- si-ns an- -orms t-at ar- -i---n -rom -s: t--n t--- ar- most to -- --ar--. An- at all tim-s t--- sm-ll t-- -loo- o- li-in- t-in-s, --sirin- an- -atin- it. S-ns-s, too, t--r- ar- ot--r t-an si--t or sm-ll. W- -an ---l t--ir -r-s-n-- (-) it tro--l-- o-r --arts, as soon as w- -am- --r-, an- ---or- w- saw t--m; t--- ---l o-rs mor- ---nl-.”

A, I, L, M, N, O, R, S, T, W


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 6, 2020)

Here's my try - 

They themselves do not see the world of light as we do, but our shapes can shadows in their minds, which only the noon sun destroys; ad in the dark they perceive many signs and forms that are hidden from us: then they are most to be feared. Ad at all times they smell the blood of living things, desiring and hating it. Senses, too, there are other than sight and smell. We can feel their presence - it troubled our hearts, as soon as we came here, and before we saw them; they feel ours more keenly.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 7, 2020)

Correct, Starbrow. 

Your turn.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 8, 2020)

- -- ---- --- -- ----. ---- -- ----, --- -- --- ---- ----- -- --- ----. -- -- - ------- ----- --- ----- --- ----- ----- - ---- --- -- --- ---, --- - -- --- ------ ---- -- ------ ---- --. --- - -- --- ----- -- --- ----- ------ -- --- --------. -- --- ---, --- -- -------- ----- --- ---- ---- --- -- ---. ---- -- -- ------ --- ------, --- ----- --- ----- ------- -- --- ----- (-) ---- --- ------- -- --- -- ---, --- ---- --- ---- --- ----- -- ----.
------! --- ----- --- --------- ---- ----- -- --- --------- --- -- ---- ---- ----- --- ---- --- ----, --- ---- --- ---- --- ---- ----- -- ----!


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 9, 2020)

E please


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 9, 2020)

- -- ---- --- -- ----. ---- -- -e--, --- -e --- -e-- ----- -- --- ---e. -- -- - -----e- -e--- --- ---ee --- ----- ----e - ---e --- -- --e e--, --- - -- --- ----e- ---- -- ----e- ---- -e. --- - -- --e ---e- -- --e --e-- ---e-- -- --e --------. -e --e -e-, --- -e -e-e--e- ----- --e ---- ---- --- -- ---. ---- -- -- -e---e --e ------, --- --e-e --e --e-- ------- -- --e ----- (-) ---e --e ------- -- --- -- ---, --- ---e --- ---- --- ----- -- ----.
-e----! --e ----- --e ----e---- ---- ----- -- --e --------- --- -- ---e ---- ----- --- E--- --- -e--, --- ---- --- ---e --- ---- ----- -- -e--!

E


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 9, 2020)

S please


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 10, 2020)

- -- ---- s-- -- ----. ---- -s -e--, --- -e --s -e-- ----- -- --- ---e. -- -s - -----e- -e--s --- ---ee --- ----- s---e - ---e --- -- --e e--, --- - -- --- ----e- ---- -- ----e- ---- -e. --- - -- --e ---e- -- --e --e-- ---e-s -- --e --------. -e --e -e-, --- -e -e-e--e- s---- --e ---- ---- --s -- ---. --s- -- -- -e---e --e ------, --- --e-e --e --e-- ------s -- --e S---- (-) s--e --e ------s -- --- -- ---, --- s--e --- ---- --- ----- s- ----.
-e----! --e ----s --e ----e---- ---- ----- -- --e --------- --- -- ---e ---- S---- --- E-s- --- -es-, --- ---- --s ---e --- ---- S---- -s -e--!

E, S


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 15, 2020)

I please


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 15, 2020)

I -- ---- s-- -- ----. ---- is -e--, --- -e --s -e-- ----- -- --- ---e. I- is - -----e- -e--s --- ---ee --- -i--- si--e I ---e --- -- --e e--, --- I -- --- ----e- ---- -- ----e- ---- -e. --- I -- --e --ie- -- --e --e-- ---e-s -- --e ------i-. -e --e -e-, --- -e -e-e--e- s-i-- --e -i-- ---- --s -- ---. --s- -- -- -e---e --e ------, --- --e-e --e --e-- -i-i--s i- --e S---- (-) s--e --e -i-i--s -- --- -- ---, --- s--e --- -i-- --- --i-- s- ----.
-e----! --e -i--s --e ----e-i-- ---- ---i- -- --e -------i- --- -- ---e ---- S---- --- E-s- --- -es-, --- ---- --s ---e --- ---- S---- is -e--!

E, I, S


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 16, 2020)

R please


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 16, 2020)

I -- R--- s-- -- --r-. --r- is -e--, --- -e --s -e-- ----- -- --- ---e. I- is - ----re- -e-rs --- --ree --- -i--- si--e I ---e --- -- --e e--, --- I -- --- --r-e- ---- -- ----er ---- -e. --- I -- --e --ie- -- --e -re-- r--e-s -- --e ------i-. -e -re -e-, --- -e re-e--er s-i-- --e -i-- ---- --s -- ---. --s- -- -- -e---e -re --r---, --r --ere -re -re-- -i-i--s i- --e S---- (-) s--e -re -i-i--s -- --- -- ---, --- s--e --- -i-- --- --i-- s- ----.
-e----! --e -ir-s -re ----eri-- ---- ---i- -- --e -------i- --- -- ---e -r-- S---- --- E-s- --- -es-, --r --r- --s ---e --- ---- S---- is -e--!

E, I, R, S


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 17, 2020)

N please


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 17, 2020)

I -- R--- s-n -- --r-. --r- is -e--, --- -e --s -e-- ----n -- --- -n-e. I- is - --n-re- -e-rs -n- --ree -n- -i--- sin-e I ---e --- -- --e e--, --- I -- n-- --r-e- ---- -- ----er ---- -e. N-- I -- --e --ie- -- --e -re-- r--ens -- --e ---n--in. -e -re -e-, --- -e re-e--er s-i-- --e -in- ---- --s -- ---. --s- -- -- -e---e -re --r---, --r --ere -re -re-- -i-in-s in --e S---- (-) s--e -re -i-in-s -- --- -- ---, -n- s--e --- -i-- n-- --in- s- ----.
-e----! --e -ir-s -re ----erin- ---- ---in -- --e ---n--in -n- -- ---e -r-- S---- -n- E-s- -n- -es-, --r --r- --s --ne --- ---- S---- is -e--!

E, I, N, R, S


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 18, 2020)

The Hobbit chapter 15 "The Gathering of the Clouds"

I am Roäc son of Carc. Carc is dead, but he was well known to you once. It is a hundred years and three and fifty since I came out of the egg, but I do not forget what my father told me. Now I am the chief of the great ravens of the mountain. We are few, but we remember still the king that was of old. Most of my people are abroad, for there are great tidings in the South (-) some are tidings of joy to you, and some you will not think so good.
Behold! The birds are gathering back again to the mountain and to Dale from South and East and West, for word has gone out that Smaug is dead!


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 18, 2020)

Very good. You got it with only 5 letters.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 18, 2020)

_That capital R at the beginning gave it away, or actually the whole short first sentence: "I -- R--- s-n -- --r-." That's why I try to avoid names in my challenges. 🤓_

-------- -- --- ---- ------- --- ----, --- --- ---- ----- -- --- -----(-)-----, ---- --------- --- --- --- ------- ---- --- -------- --- --- ------ -------- -- --- --------- ----. ---- -- --- ---- -- ---- ----- ---- ------- ------- -- ----- ------ ----- ----; --- ---- ------- ------ --- ------ ----- ---- ---- -----. ---- ------- -----, --- ---- --- ------- ------- ---- ---- -- ----------. --- ------- ----- ---- ------ ---- --- --- -------- ----, ------ ----- --- ----, -- -- --- --------- --- ------- --- ----- -- ----- -------- ---- --- ----- -----.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 19, 2020)

I'll start with O.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 20, 2020)

-------- -- --- ---- ------- --- ----, --- --- ---- -oo-- o- --- -o---(-)-----, -o-- -o----o-- --- --- --- -o----- ---- --- -------- --- -o- --o--- -------- -o --- --------- ----. ---- -o --- ---- o- ---- ----- -o-- ------- -----o- o- ----- ------ -o--- -o--; --- ---- ------- ------ -o- ------ -o--- ---- -o-- -----. ---- -o----- -----, -o- ---- --- ----o-- --o---- ---- ---- o- -o--------. --- ------- -oo-- ---- --o--- ---- --- --- -------- ----, ------ ----- --- ----, -- -- --- -o------- --- -o----- --- ----- o- ----- -------- --o- --- ----- --o--.

O


----------



## StarGift (Jan 20, 2020)

S


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 20, 2020)

-------- -s --- ---- ---s--s --- ----, --- --- ---- -oo-s o- --- -o---(-)----s, -o-- -o---so-- --s --- --- -o----- ---- --- -------- --- -o- s-o--- -------- -o --s s-------- ---s. ---- -o --- ---- o- ---- ----s so-- ------- -----o- o- ----- s----- -o--- -o--; --- ---- ------- s----- -o- s----- -o--- ---- -o-- -----. ---- -o----- -----, -o- ---- --- ----o-s --o---s ---- ---- o- -o------ss. --- --s---- -oo-s ---- --o--- ---- -s- --- -------- ---s, s----- ----- --- ----, -s -- --- -o------s --- -o----- --- ----- o- ----- -------s --o- --- ----s --o--.

O, S


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 20, 2020)

How about R?


----------



## StarGift (Jan 21, 2020)

E


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 21, 2020)

_Just an aside (almost a “commercial”  ) about 21Q: you two still have 13 questions and 3 guesses left there … 🙂_

-re----- -s --e -e-- --rs-es --- -ee-, --- --e -r-- -oors o- --e -o---(-)----s, -ore -o---so-e --r --s --e -o---r- ---- --e -r------ --- -o- s-o--- ---e--e- -o --s s-r------ e-es. E-e- -o --e -ere o- -e-- ---es so-e -----r- -----o- o- -ree- s-r--- -o--- -o-e; --- -ere -e---er s-r--- -or s---er -o--- e-er -o-e -----. -ere -o----- ---e-, -o- e-e- --e -e-ro-s -ro---s ---- -ee- o- ro--e--ess. --e --s---- -oo-s -ere --o-e- ---- -s- --- -r------ ---s, s----- ----e --- -re-, -s -- --e -o------s --- -o---e- --e ----- o- --e-r e--r---s --o- --e ----s --o--.

E, O, R, S


----------



## StarGift (Jan 22, 2020)

Dreadful as the Dead Marshes had been, and the arid moors of the Noman-lands, more loathsome far was the country that the crawling day now slowly unveiled to his shrinking eyes. Even to the Mere of Dead Faces some haggard phantom of green spring would come; but here neither spring nor summer would ever come again. Here nothing lived, not even the leprous growths that feed on rottenness. The gasping pools were choked with ash and crawling muds, sickly white and grey, as if the mountains had vomited the filth of their entrails upon the lands about.

The Lord of the Rings Book four, Chapter 2

New one
--- ---, ---- ---- -- --- ---- -- ------ --- --- ----- --- -------, --- ------ -------- ---, --- -- --- ---------- -- --- -------- --- --- --------- -- ---- ---- ---- -- ---- -- ----- --- ------. ----------- --- ------- -- --- -- --- ----- ---- --------, ------ ------ -- ------, --- ------ --- ---- --- ---- --- --------- ---- ---- - ---- --- -- ----.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 22, 2020)

_Only *four* letters … I need to seriously reconsider my challenge tactics! _

E please


----------



## StarGift (Jan 22, 2020)

--- ---, ---e ---- -- --e ---- -- ------ e-e --- ----e --- -----e-, --- ----e- ------e- ---, --- -- --e ---------- -- --- -e------ --- --e --------- -- --e- ---- ---- -- e--- -e --e-- --- ------. ---e--e-e-- --- ---e--- -- --e -- --e ----- ---- -e----e-, ------ ----e- -- -e----, --- -e---e --- ---e --- ---e --- ------e-- ---- ---- - ---- --- -- -e--.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 22, 2020)

S please


----------



## StarGift (Jan 22, 2020)

--- ---, ---e ---- -- --e ---s -- ------ e-e --s ----e --s -----e-, --s ----e- ------e- ---, --- -- --e ---------- -- --s se-----s --- --e --s------ -- --e- ---- --s- -- e--- -e s-e-- --s s-----. ---e--e-ess --s ---es-- -s --e -- --e ----- ---- -e----e-, ------ ----e- -- -e----, --- -e---e --s ---e --- s--e --- ------es- s--- ---- - ---- --- -- -e--.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 22, 2020)

A please


----------



## StarGift (Jan 22, 2020)

--- ---, ---e --a- -- --e -a-s -- ------ e-e --s ----e -as -----e-, --s -a--e- -e----e- ---, a-- -- --e -----a---- -- --s se--a--s a-- --e --s------ -- --e- ---- --s- -- e--- -e s-e-- --s s-----. ---e--e-ess --s -a-es-- as --e -- --e -a-a- ---- -e-a--e-, ------ ----e- -- -e----, a-- -e---e --s -a-e a-- sa-e --- ------es- sa-- ---- a -a-- --- -- -ea-.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 22, 2020)

_Ah, another thing when you are posing the challenge here: please list the letters that have been asked for so far by the others – so here A, E, S (like in my last post before you solved)_

T please


----------



## StarGift (Jan 22, 2020)

Sorry Olorgando, I was a bit tired when I posted those. Thanks for reminding me!

--- ---, ---e t-a- -- t-e -a-s -- -t---- e-e --s ----e -as -----e-, --s -at-e- -e----e- ---, a-- -- t-e -----at--- -- --s se--a-ts a-- t-e --s------ -- t-e- --t- --st -- e--- -e s-e-t --s s----t. ---et-e-ess --s -a-est- as --e -- t-e -a-a- ---- -e-a--e-, t----- t---e- t- te----, a-- -e---e --s -a-e a-- sa-e t-- ----t-est sa-- --t- a -a-- --t -- -ea-.

A, E, S, T


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 22, 2020)

StarGift said:


> Sorry Olorgando, I was a bit tired when I posted those. Thanks for reminding me!


_No problem, I mean, it "only" took me three of your posts to notice  - and I was posting in the early to mid-afternoon my time, while your first reply must have been 7:44 AM US east coast time (which is shortly after midnight on my current daily time scale 😩 ).

I think I'll give Starbrow a chance to get a post in edgewise now … _


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 22, 2020)

Can I get an I?


----------



## StarGift (Jan 23, 2020)

--- ---, ---e t-a- i- t-e -a-s -- -t---- e-e -is --i-e -as -----e-, -is -at-e- -e----e- -i-, a-- i- t-e ---i-ati-- -- -is se--a-ts a-- t-e i-s-i-i-- -- t-e- --t- --st -- e-i- -e s-e-t -is s-i-it. ---et-e-ess -is -a-est- as --e -- t-e -a-a- ---- -e-ai-e-, t----- t---e- t- te----, a-- -e---e -is -a-e a-- sa-e t-- -i--tiest sa-- i-t- a -a-- -it -- -ea-.

A,E,I,S,T

Actually Olorgando, it was more like actually midnight cause I'm in PNG like my profile says. I used PA cause it was my US home and might be more relatable and I'm from PA at heart. So... yeah. But 7:44 am would be worse for me.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 23, 2020)

H please


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 23, 2020)

And an R


----------



## StarGift (Jan 24, 2020)

--r ---, --re tha- i- the -a-s -- -t---- ere his -ri-e -as h----e-, his hatre- -e---re- hi-, a-- i- the ---i-ati-- -- his ser-a-ts a-- the i-s-iri-- -- the- -ith --st -- e-i- he s-e-t his s-irit. ---ethe-ess his -a-est- as --e -- the -a-ar ---- re-ai-e-, th---h t-r-e- t- terr-r, a-- -e--re his -a-e a-- sa-e the -i-htiest sa-- i-t- a -ar- -it -- -ear.

A, E, H, I, R, S, T


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 24, 2020)

N please


----------



## StarGift (Jan 24, 2020)

--r n--, --re than in the -a-s -- -t--n- ere his -ri-e -as h----e-, his hatre- -e---re- hi-, an- in the ---inati-n -- his ser-ants an- the ins-irin- -- the- -ith --st -- e-i- he s-ent his s-irit. N-nethe-ess his -a-est- as -ne -- the -a-ar --n- re-aine-, th---h t-rne- t- terr-r, an- -e--re his -a-e a-- sa-e the -i-htiest san- int- a -ar- -it -- -ear.
A, E, H, I, N, R, S, T


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 24, 2020)

Can I have an F?


----------



## StarGift (Jan 24, 2020)

F-r n--, --re than in the -a-s -f -t--n- ere his -ri-e -as h----e-, his hatre- -e---re- hi-, an- in the ---inati-n -f his ser-ants an- the ins-irin- -f the- -ith --st -f e-i- he s-ent his s-irit. N-nethe-ess his -a-est- as -ne -f the -a-ar --n- re-aine-, th---h t-rne- t- terr-r, an- -e--re his fa-e a-- sa-e the -i-htiest san- int- a -ar- -it -f fear.

A, E, F, H, I, N, R, S, T


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 25, 2020)

The Silmarillion, part Quenta Silmarillion, chapter 9 "Of the Flight of the Noldor"

For now, more than in the days of Utumno ere his pride was humbled, his hatred devoured him, and in the domination of his servants and the inspiring of them with lust of evil he spent his spirit. Nonetheless his majesty as one of the Valar long remained, though turned to terror, and before his face all save the mightiest sank into a dark pit of fear.


----------



## StarGift (Jan 25, 2020)

👏👏👏👏👏👏👏
Nicely done, Olorgando!


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 25, 2020)

-- ---- --- ---- --, ------- ---- - ------ ----- -------- ---- - ---- -- ----, -- - ------ ---- ---- ------. -- ---- --- ----- ----- --- ----- -- --. --- --- ------ ----- --- ----- ----- ---. -- ----- --- ----- --- ----, ----- -- ---, ---- --- --------- -------- -- --- -------. ---- ---- - ----- ---- --- ---- -- --- ----- -- --, --- -- ---- --- ----, -- ---- --- -- ----- --- ---- ----.


----------



## StarGift (Jan 26, 2020)

O


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 26, 2020)

-- ---- -o- o--- --, -oo---- ---- - ------ ----- --oo---- o--- - -o-- o- -oo-, -- - -o---- ---- --o- o-----. -- ---- --- --o-- ----- --- ----- -- --. --- --- ------ ----- --- ----- --o-- ---. -- ----- --- --o-- --- ----, ----- -- ---, ---- --- -oo------ -------- o- --- -------. ---- ---- - ----- --o- --- ---- -- --- ----- o- --, --- -- ---- --- ----, -o ---- -o- -- -o--- -o- -oo- ----.

O


----------



## StarGift (Jan 26, 2020)

R


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 26, 2020)

-- ---- -o- o--r --, -oo---- ---- - -r---- ----- --oo---- o--r - -o-- o- -oo-, -- - -or--r ---- -ro- o---r-. -- -r-- --- --o-- ----- --- ----- -- --. --- --r ------ ----- --- ----- --o-- ---. -- --r-- --- --o-- --- --r-, ----- -- ---, ---- --- -oo------ -------- o- --- --r----. ---- ---- - ----- --o- --- ---r -- --- ---r- o- --, --- -- ---- --- ----, -o ---- -o- -- -o--- -o- -oo- ----.

O, R


----------



## StarGift (Jan 26, 2020)

T


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 26, 2020)

Also D


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 27, 2020)

-- ---t -o- o--r -t, -oo---- ---- - -r--d- ----d -too---- o--r - -o-- o- -ood, -- - -or--r ---- -ro- ot--r-. -- dr-- --- --o-- ---d- --d ----d -t -t. T-- --r -----d -t--- --d t---- --o-t ---. -t --r-t t-- --o-- --- d-r-, ----- -- --t, --t- t-- -oo-----t -------- o- -t- --r----. T--- ---- - ----t --o- --d -t-r -- t-- ---rt o- -t, --d -t ---d --- ----, -o t--t -o- -- -o--d -ot -oo- ----.

D, O, R, T


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 27, 2020)

Next an I


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 28, 2020)

-- ---t -o- o--r it, -oo-i-- -i-- - -r--d- --i-d -too-i-- o--r - -o-- o- -ood, i- - -or--r ---- -ro- ot--r-. -- dr-- -i- --o-- --id- --d ----d -t it. T-- -ir -----d -ti-- --d t---- --o-t -i-. -t -ir-t t-- --o-- --- d-r-, ----- -- --t, -it- t-- -oo--i--t -----i-- o- it- --r----. T--- ---- - --i-t --o- --d -tir i- t-- ---rt o- it, --d it ---d -i- ----, -o t--t -o- -- -o--d -ot -oo- ----.

D, I, O, R, T


----------



## StarGift (Jan 28, 2020)

He bent low over it, looking like a greedy child stooping over a bowl of food, in a corner away from others. He drew his cloak aside and gazed at it. The air seemed still and tense about him. At first the globe was dark, black as jet, with the moonlight gleaming on its surface. Then there came a faint glow and stir in the heart of it, and it held his eyes, so that now he could not look away.

Lord of the Rings, TTT, Book 3, Chapter 11: The Palantír


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 28, 2020)

Correct, StarGift! 

Your turn.


----------



## StarGift (Feb 2, 2020)

Sorry for not responding for so long. My Kindle wasn't charged and I kept forgetting to do so (that's where my Lotr/Sil/TH are so I can copy text easily)

-- ---- ------ --, ----- --- --------- ---- ------- --- --- ---- ----- -- ---- ---- -------. ---- ---- ------ ----- -----, -- --- -----, --- ---- ------- -- - ----- ----- -- - ------ -----: -- --- --- ---- ------ ---- -------- --- ----- --- -- --- ----- ----, --- ----- -- - ----- -------, ------- ---- ---- ---- ------ -- - ----(-)------ ---, -------- ---- ---- --- ---- ---(-)-----. ------- ---- ---- ----- ---, ----- ---- -- - ---- -- -----, -------- --- ----- -----, --- -------- --- --- -- --- --------- --- --- ---- ------ -- --- ------.


----------



## Ahiru_Yune (Feb 2, 2020)

StarGift said:


> Sorry for not responding for so long. My Kindle wasn't charged and I kept forgetting to do so (that's where my Lotr/Sil/TH are so I can copy text easily)
> 
> -- ---- ------ --, ----- --- --------- ---- ------- --- --- ---- ----- -- ---- ---- -------. ---- ---- ------ ----- -----, -- --- -----, --- ---- ------- -- - ----- ----- -- - ------ -----: -- --- --- ---- ------ ---- -------- --- ----- --- -- --- ----- ----, --- ----- -- - ----- -------, ------- ---- ---- ---- ------ -- - ----(-)------ ---, -------- ---- ---- --- ---- ---(-)-----. ------- ---- ---- ----- ---, ----- ---- -- - ---- -- -----, -------- --- ----- -----, --- -------- --- --- -- --- --------- --- --- ---- ------ -- --- ------.


I


----------



## StarGift (Feb 2, 2020)

-- ---- ------ --, ---i- --- --------- ---- --i---- --- --- ---- ----- -- ---- ---- -------. ---- ---- ------ --i-- ---i-, -- --- -i---, --- ---- --i---- -- - ----- -i--- i- - ------ -----: i- --- --- ---- ------ ---- --i----- --- ----- --- -- --- ----- ----, --- ----- -- - --i-- -------, ----i-- ---- ---- ---- ------ i- - ----(-)------ ---, -------- -i-- i--- --- ---- ---(-)-----. ----i-- ---- ---- ----- ---, ----- ---- i- - ---- -- -i---, -------- --- ----- -----, --- --i--i-- --- --- i- --- ------i-- --- --- -i-- ------ -- --- ---i--.
I
Welcome to this thread, Newt12! It's nice to have more than just Olorgando, Starbrow, and myself on here.


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 2, 2020)

_Welcome, Newt12! _

E please


----------



## StarGift (Feb 2, 2020)

-- --e- ----e- --, ---i- --e --------- --e- --i--e- --- --e ---- -e--- -- ---- ---e --ee---. --e- --e- ----e- --i-e ---i-, -- --e -i---, --- ---e --i---- -- - ----- -i-e- i- - ------ ----e: i- --- --e ---e ---e-- ---- --i---e- --- ----e --- -- --e ----- ----, --- ----- -- - --i-- ----e--, -e--i-- ---- --e- ---- ----e- i- - -ee-(-)----e- -e-, --e----- -i-- i-e- --- ---- ---(-)-----. ----i-- -e-- --e- ----- -ee, -e--- --e- i- - ---e -- -i---, -------- --- ----- -e---, --- --i--i-- --- --- i- --e -e--e-i-- --- --e -i-e ---e-- -- --- ---i--.
E, I


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 2, 2020)

S please


----------



## Ahiru_Yune (Feb 2, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> _Welcome, Newt12! _
> 
> E please


Thank you for the welcome 🙂


----------



## Ahiru_Yune (Feb 2, 2020)

May I have an A plz


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 2, 2020)

How about a T?


----------



## Aukwrist (Sep 19, 2021)

N, perhaps ?


----------



## Licky Linguist (Sep 20, 2021)

StarGift said:


> -- --e- ----e- --, ---i- --e --------- --e- --i--e- --- --e ---- -e--- -- ---- ---e --ee---. --e- --e- ----e- --i-e ---i-, -- --e -i---, --- ---e --i---- -- - ----- -i-e- i- - ------ ----e: i- --- --e ---e ---e-- ---- --i---e- --- ----e --- -- --e ----- ----, --- ----- -- - --i-- ----e--, -e--i-- ---- --e- ---- ----e- i- - -ee-(-)----e- -e-, --e----- -i-- i-e- --- ---- ---(-)-----. ----i-- -e-- --e- ----- -ee, -e--- --e- i- - ---e -- -i---, -------- --- ----- -e---, --- --i--i-- --- --- i- --e -e--e-i-- --- --e -i-e ---e-- -- --- ---i--.
> E, I


An O?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 20, 2021)

@Newt12 , @Starbrow , @Aukwrist , @Licky Linguist ... as per profile information @StarGift has not been around TTF since 11 November 2020.
So unless there is a response shortly, we need to restart this game with a new challenge ...


----------

